# Manchester Care Girls : Part 12



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all     

Rachel xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Gold........


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks rachel...

Have a nice day tomorrow Flower, send my love to Kerry and Bobbie  

Yvonne, the thing with me is I have no diplomacy what so ever so if I really say what I think to her, I don't think we'd ever speak again!! We fell out so badly just before our wedding that I wasn't speaking to her at all the day before. I told her in no uncertain terms what I thought of her and it got VERY nasty. I don't want to go back to that 'cos it really upset DH and drove a real wedge in the family   I'll just make sure I am very organised on Thursday so she can't take over.

No movers DH, FIL, BIL and a friend are doing the move which is why MIL has got involved. It's just DH being tight, only the big expensive movers were free and DH wouldn't pay 'cos we are only moving 1 mile away!!

My hair is now falling out at a hideous rate, I do have thick hair but OMG I'm scared I am going to end up like Gail Porter   Apparently the 4 month after giving birth is supposed to be the worst so please god I hope it stops soon. My hair is the only thing I'm vain about   

My Irish friend has her OTD on Thursday after her FET, so I'm   that it works for them.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm a bit like that if I open my big mouth, once I start I can't stop    You'd think after what happened before you got married though she'd be a bit more wary of crossing you and poking her nose in    I'm sure your hair will be fine - it's always more noticeable though if you're looking for it isn't it?  I'm having the opposite problem at the minute in that I seem to be growing hair where I don't normally get it    Ady keeps winding me up and telling me I'm growing a tach    I'm not that bad but it does seem to be growing across my tummy, top of my arms and inside my thighs where I normally don't really have any hair    Apparently it's quite common and it does go away later on in pg thankfully.

Fingers crossed for your friend      Sounds likes they haven't waited too long before doing FET or am I just completely oblivious to time flashing by me at the moment  

Flower, never you mind giggling at our pukey stories    Am sure that very soon you will be joining the ranks of pukiness too


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yvonne, yep get used to the extra hair fortunately I had so much extra on my head during pg that i can afford to lose a bit now, but I'm still paranoid about so much    Just enjoy it though  hair and all. ( keep the waxing strips close to hand   ) Have you registered with the MW yet? I waited until after my 8 week scan but CARE were really surprised I managed to restrain myself until then  

I think she had AF after her BFN and then they started her on estradiol tablets after her next AF and did FET at 14 days so it was pretty quick. I just hope it works she is so desperate   

George, glad to hear your sister and baby are home and well


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Love the picture George


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I haven't yet no Sam.  To be honest it hadn't even crossed my mind to do it until after the 8 week scan (I'm slacking aren't I   )  I suppose it makes sense that people are tempted to test before Care tell them so they would register with the mw before Care tell them as well.  I suppose I should give them a call this week - I imagine it takes a couple of weeks to get your booking in appt.

George, love your wedding photo.  I tried to upload one of mine a while ago but they're too high resolution so it wouldn't let me.

Morning all!  LL, hope you're okay, not heard from you in a while  

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yvonne, TBH you won't get your booking appointment until 12 or 13 weeks anyway, If you do make an appointment with the midwife now you'll be in and out in 10 minutes ( they just take some basic details) it's a real anti-climax so I would just wait until after your 8 week scan at CARE. 

If you re-size your photo it reduces the file size and then you should be able to upload it. Would love to see one of your wedding snaps..


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Yvonne & Sam

Seems like ages ago when the picture was taken (2004)

Sam - ive got thick dark hair like you and i thnik it shows up more especialy when its traped round the plug hole.

Boobs are still big - dont know what to think - i will buy some more tests tomorrow i think..........

Hi everyone else   hope you're enjoying the sun

George x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good luck George lets hope it's a natural BFP for you... stranger things have happened  

I got married in 2004 as well, seems ages ago. Tilly was born on our 4th wedding anniversary so the best present ever!!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Hope you are all having a lovely bank holiday weekend. I am feeling a little fragile today as I sank two months worth of red wine last night.

Sam - How's the move going hun??

George - That's a lovely piccie hun. What's this about a natural BFP OOOOhhh I do hope so!!

Hello Kat, Iccle one, LL, Yvonne and anybody else that I've missed

Sarah xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oooh George how good would that be  !!!

Sarah - love the red wine    that will be me shortly just going to open a bottle and watch the footie! just noticed your in Bury - me too!!

hiya everyone laptop battery about to die!! hope your enjoying your BH weekend xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Done another test today - still BFN - but the boobs are still massive.  This is doing my head in    I'm going to retest in the morning and will let you know if anything changes.

Flower, Sarah, Sam & Yvonne - thanks for the    At leat if it doesnt work it will have kept my mind busy waiting for AF 

Hope you all had a great bank holiday  

George x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Any more news George   When is AF due?


----------



## kat73 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Thought I would drop by and say hi. Been a while......... laptop been away for diagnostics!

I hope you are all well and enjoyed your bank holiday weekend.

K. x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

Iccle One - How did it go today? Any news??

George - What's happening buddy??

Flowerpot - Yep I'm in Summerseat, just up the road from Iccle One. Whereabouts are you??

Sam - All moved in??

Hi kat - still feeling rough from having too much of a good time on the bank holiday weekend. Hope you had a good one xx

Hi Angel, LL, Yvonne and all of the rest of the gang xx

Sarah xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Keep us posted George you never know 

Sarah - ah right yeah, do you know the footballers pub?   

hi Kat - how are you?  feeling ok?  

sam have you moved?

i feel absolutely dreadful on the steroids and had a few tears this morning but hoping its all worth it  
xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Cor not too far away at all are you flower??!!

Well my head is well and truely up my @rs£ now - been to St Mary's today and I have no idea what they are up to  
The consultant said that: 
The cysts I have are borderline (one on the left and two on the right, 2.2mm and 1.9mm and 1.6mm) as they only bother about them if they over 2cm. 
I have an area of "cystic activity" on the right of my abdomen but its not clear if it's fluid, a cyst outside of my ovary or a cyst attached to my ovary. 
Antral follie count was good (14 in total) and I have had a good response to the meds previously with an approx 90% fertilisation rate (13 out of 15 that they know of and 21 out of 23 counting this last cycle).
Previous FSH results have been a lot lower than this one so providing my scan is no worse next month they will start me then, also dependant on what one of the other consultants says as well, they may want me in for an EMH test which is apparently a better indication of follicle reserve and they are going to be able to do that test from next month.

Bloody annoyed me cos they took my FSH results out of context last month and the consultant said today yes, on it's own it indicates that my reserve is probably diminished but it's not absolute and previous results don't bear that out  

I swear I am going to be potty by the end of the year!!!!

When is AF due Pinklady? was it today?

Hi everyone else   going to try and talk myself into believing that pizza for tea is a good idea


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sarah, Flower not moving until Thursday so still living amongst boxes  and bedlam   
Can't wait to move...

Iccle One at least it sounds like progress is being made lets hope you finally get started next cycle    

Flower, it'll all be worth it when you get that BFP 

Must go Tilly calls


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sorry girls - no news to report.  I did another test this morning, still BFN.  AF would be due tomorrow if i had a 28 day cycle but i never had (sometimes upto 40 days).  The boobs are massive still - i kinda like them  

Iccle - do they have any idea how much impact they have on people lives

Flower - hope your feeling better soon

Sam - did the move go ok

Thanks for the   girls

George x


----------



## kat73 (Aug 12, 2008)

Afternoon everyone.......

Sarah........... bit be of a mixed weekend to be honest...... brilliant apart from Friday as it was my best friends mum's funeral..... but apart from that it was fab thankyou. Sounds like you had a good one too!! lol 

Flower....... I am fine hun thankyou. Sorry to hear you are feeling off colour but it's definitely all worth it..... nearly there. 

Iccle......... so very very frustrating!!  Hang in there and I hope the situ sorts itself out soon.

Sam..... good luck with the move tomorrow!! 

George...... Bugger!!!!  Still if your cycle is all over the place it could still happen.....  and 

Yvonne...... Hope you are well hun and the sickness has gone. 

Hi to everyone else! 

color=purple]


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Sorry not been around for a couple of days, between sleeping and throwing up I don't know where the days are going    I know they're good signs and all but have a feeling I'm in the "wilt" category when they talk about you either bloom or wilt    But I am happy to be like this than not so I'll cope    Poor DH, it's his birthday today and I attempted to make him a nice breakfast and the poor thing ended up having to finish cooking it himself    Am I the best wife or what    The thought was there......  

Sam, good luck for the move tomorrow, hope you manage to stay calm with MIL  

Iccle, St Mary's sounds like they need a huge kick up the [email protected]@e!  

Flower, keep your chin up, hopefully soon you'll be feeling sick for a reason   

Hi Sarah, George, Kat and LL - hope you're all okay.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Girlies

Sending you all a huge  . Not feeling the best this week, so being quiet. 

Sarah xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Been awol for ages I know so just thought I'd pop on while Bobbie is having a sleep. *Yvonne* congrats hun, really pleased for you, *Flower* I know you feel crap but you looked lovely on Sunday. Hang in there hun , *Iccle* Sounds like St Mary's don't know their  from their elbow! Are you having your next tx there? Good luck. *Sam* where are you moving too hun? Good luck with it xx

Hope eveyone else is ok. I've probably missed loads but just wanted to show my face and say I haven't forgotten about you all.

Kerry & Bobbie
xxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Just an update from me.... AF arrived today so im   &  

I can now stop living in fantasy land about the natural pg i had dreamt up       and look forward to starting my injections tomorrow and get this tx under way  

Sorry if i've sounded like a crazy woman these past few days - i'm normaly a rational person  

Sarah - hope your ok  

George x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Aw sarah big big hugs  we all understand really we do 

George, not a crazy woman at all, how many natural miracles do we hear about eh, anyway onwards and upwards hun good luck with the jabs 

Kerry my bud and gorgeous Bobbie  thank you for the lovely comments

Yvonne, oh no to throwing up but good at the same time, if you get me 

Still struggling so sorry i am not around much at the moment but following you best as i can xxxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

we certainly do know that feeling Sarah - I still hope for a 'natural miracle' and I have no tubes!!!

Hi Girls


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello girls

Feeling a bit brighter today as I've taken the bull by the horns so to speak. I have booked an appointment to see my old Gyny at BUPA Manchester (or Spire as it is now). I am going to see if she's willing to do some investigations for me before we have our FET. I don't want to waste my snowbabies if there's something wrong, so going to try and get some resolution and put my mind at rest.

My follow up isn't until the 22nd with CARE and I've got my Bupa appointment for next Wednesday.

George - good and bad news about the AF. On we go now though hey!!

Flower- How you doing with the drugs babes??

Iccle -   to St Mary's. Boo Hiss!!!! They are a bunch of Ars*s!!

Sam, Kat & Yvonne -  

Hope everyone is ok

Love Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi girls

Got my first jab over with this morning   did not hurt   lets get this show on the raod!!!

Sarah - glad your feeling better...

Iccle - your comment made me smile  

Hi to Sam, Flower, Yvonne, Kerry, Kat and everyone else

George x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Evening all,

Hi Kerry and Bobbie, lovely to hear from you  

George, sorry it was BFN but well done on the first jab!  The first is always the worst and then you wonder what you were worrying about  

Flower, I get you    In a twisted kind of way it's reassuring to be feeling so rough!  Doesn't sound like you're doing much better with the steroids    It'll all be worth it though when you get those frosties back where they belong and you're celebrating your BFP        

Iccle, how's the tooth and have you got any further with St Mary's?

Sarah, well done you for taking control of the situation.  It's good to have something to focus on  

Hi Kat  

Sam, hope the move went well and it wasn't too traumatic spending the day with MIL.  Am assuming your internet is off line at the mo with the move and everything.

Am very unimpressed, my second favourite food, carrot cake, is now off the menu as well    Am loving fizzy vimto at the mo though  

Yvonne xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi lades

George - great news that your underway 

thats great sarah about the appointment, good luck and hope you get some answers   not doing too bad hun, think it helps that i'm off work for the weekend so i can sleep when i need to,not looking forward to the 6am alarm clock tomorrow     At CARE on tuesday for a scan so hopefullly I will know a bit more then!

hope your all having a lovely weekend xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Flower, have you tried travel sickness bands to help with the nausea?  I bought some yesterday as they can be used for ms and other types of nausea i.e. that caused by drug side effects etc. as well as their intended purpose.  I've found them really helpful - they use acupressure points on your wrists.  They were the "sea bands" brand and £5.99 from Tesco pharmacy.  Might be worth a go?

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi yvonne thanks for that hun    I seem to *touch wood* have the nausea pretty much under control as long as i eat regularly, so am usally armed with apples and bananas and biscuits in my bag and at work!! i woke up sickly yesterday but i'd not eaten any dinner so got up at 5am and made toast    My friend found those useful in her pregnancy though hun i hope they help you. its the tiredness with me more than anything at the moment. I think i will feel better after scan tues as at least i can find out a bit more then!! xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I only wish someone had told me about them sooner - like 2 weeks ago    They don't get rid of it completely but at least they leave me able to function    Your handbag sounds a bit like mine except the fruit has been replaced with sour tasting sweets!  Not sure they count as one of my 5 a day   My diet is so unhealthy at the moment  

Really glad you're starting to feel a bit better - they can really knock you off your feet at first those steroids, my poor hubby had a terrible time with them when he first took them a few months ago, it does take your body a while to get used to them.  How much longer of this dummy cycle have you got left?  Fingers crossed for your scan Tues that everything's going to plan


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks yvonne, hope they help you 

i'm CD 13 today so roughly 2-3 weeks left (normally 32 days but the drugs may change that) then with that AF I hopefully will be starting my FET cycle 
xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

That's fantastic that they'll start you straight away.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you that it's going to be your turn next.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news, my Irish friend got her BFP on thursday after her FET   . Ironically her OTD was exactly a year from when I tested with Tilly , so her LO's birthday will be around the same time as Tilly's  

Hopefully Flower your FET will be as successful   

The move was exhausting, we are getting there slowly but the house is lovely so well worth it.

Yvonne, I couldn't bear the wrist bands I found them too restrictive   but glad to hear they are working for you   I found ginger nuts and extra strong mints helped as well

Hope everyone else is OK.

Sam


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Sam,

Glad the move went okay.  Huge massive congrats to your friend, that's excellent news    It'll be lovely for you both having little ones close in age.

The wrist bands aren't massively comfy but they're really helping so I'll stick with them for now.  Ginger doesn't really help me at all   just gives me heartburn, mint is okay but fruity things are good like ice lollies    Hopefully only 4ish more weeks of feeling icky then I'll hit the "blossom and bloom" period with any luck    Can't believe I'll be 8 weeks tomorrow  

Off to pick DH up from work - if I keep hold of the car when he's on a late it's a bugger trying to stay awake long enough to pick him up again, I have to have a snooze on the sofa  

Yvonne xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Hope you are all well...

not much news - just doing my jabs and waiting for my 1st scan on wednesday.  I feel a little achy/twingy where my ovarys are but i guess thats pretty normal.

George x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi George,

Are you down regging or stimming?  If it's stimms my ovaries started to throb within a couple of days - towards the end I felt like a balloon, you saw my tum coming before the rest of me    

DH is already taking about our next lot of tx   

When's your first scan?

Yvonne xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi sam thats great news on your friend  lets hope i have the same luck ^reiki

George totally normal hun and in fact a good sign   good luck for Weds, I'm there tomorrow!


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Just replied and lost it  

Yvonne - stimming at the mo. on menopur - 1st scan is wednesday to hope all is going to plan for then.  My sister was addicted to ice lollies when she was pg   is your sickness is getting better?

Flower - thanks, quite reasuring - hope tomorrow is good news for you.

Going to go and have a nice bubble bath to ease it off a bit.

George x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Orange Callipo's mmmmmmmm........!!  That's my thing at the mo.  Ooo, and cheesy wotsits.  I picked DH up from work at 11 last night and had to stop at the garage on the way home to get a lolly, I think the attendant thought I was a mad woman    Sickness is yuck but bearable with my wrist bands on - counting myself lucky as I know some ladies really do suffer with it.

A warm bath will do your tum good as well - I wore the heat pads under my clothes during the day and had a hot water bottle stuck to my tum in the evening.  One of the many things recommended by various people - not sure whether it made a difference or not to the follies but it did help with the twinges, especially the sharper ones towards the end when your insides are fighting for space.  Good luck for Weds.

Flower, keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow - really hope all the new drugs are doing what they're meant to    

Sam, hope things are less chaotic at home  

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
not having a great day to be honest.  the scan didnt go well, I was disappointed to hear that on CD 15 today my lining is rubbish still so the drugs dont seem to be helping, he has added in more oestrogen tablets and wants another scan on monday.  had a few tears and low mood and feel drained but am just trying to get my positivity back.  Now I am wondering if the steroids are helping the killers cells as well, who knows.  It didnt help that mr P didnt really explain much to me. I'm probably the worst person in these situations because i like to be organised and plan things and its very much up in the air. the sec is getting one of the nurses to ring me or dh to have a chat and explain whats going on. sorry to moan xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Flower - sorry your having a down day   .  I hope the docs get your meds sorted for you - was this your dummy run?

Just found out today care dont have DH's hepititus results from the GP - so i have got to sort it out coz DH is away on his course in the week aaarrrrhhhh!!!! MEN! 

George x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks hun, yeah this is the dummy cycle. just wanted some good news for once!!!

oh no! hope you get it sorted 

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flower  . Hope the extra tablets do the trick      Moan away, that's what we are here for   Can't stay long, be back soon


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks sam  xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Flower, big hugs    Really hope Monday's scan and the extra meds do the trick.  It must be so hard but try and take comfort that Mr P is going to try and get everything as good as it can be before they put your frosties back    

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Aww Flower, what a bummer. Absolutely feel free to moan, we all do from time to time  
I hope the extra oestrogen does the trick - good job this is a dummy run really isn't it  

You settling in Sam? Must be hard moving with a baby - keeping everything clean and trying to find time to unpack too 
Great news about your friend

Crazy how quickly the cravings and sickness kick in isn't it Yvonne? I went for fizzy drinks (went right off my usual orange squash) and spicy food, was feeling sick from around OTD too  

Good luck for tomorrow George, it is quite normal to feel swollen when stimming. Towards the end of my treatments I always felt like I was leading with my ovaries when I walked  

Let us know how you get on at BUPA Sarah

I'm getting a bit antsy now, a couple of weeks til I am due AF so a possible pending treatment is playing on my mind.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Finally getting there with the house, it's just so hard sorting things out with a baby- she is at that age now where she needs entertaining all the time   So glad we didn't buy the house that needed loads of work.

Iccle one    you can get started this AF    It's understandable you are a bit antsy after what you've been through this year

Good luck tomorrow George

Not long til you get to see your little bean again Yvonne   Don't worry about not eating healthily at the mo, as long as you are taking Pregnacare or something similar you'll be fine   

Hope all goes well at BUPA Sarah

LL, how are you?

Sam


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Had the 1st scan today and got told i have 6/7 follies on the right and 6 on the left - the biggest is 15 so i'm on Cetrotide too now! i'm getting a bit excited now (and nervous) 

Flower - hope todays been a bit better for you      

Sam - how are you settling in - i love finding new places for all my stuff when we move, like setting out your kitchen (how sad am i)

Yvonne, iccle, Sarah and everyone elso - hope you are all well

George x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Iccle, fingers crossed they'll let you go this time  

George, glad the scan went well, sounds like you're responding well  

Sam, I'm just taking it as it comes    Although, I switched my vits from Sanatogen to Pregnacare this week and I've been a bit headachey and I think it might be them that's causing it.  Gonna stick with them until the sickness subsides in case it's more to do with food (or lack of   ) that's doing it and if still like that I'll switch back.  Glad you're finally regaining some order at home xx

Well, I'm next in line for a scan, mine's tomorrow - anyone for Friday then we can make it a full house  

Flower, hope you're feeling a bit better today  

Hi everyone else.

Yvonne xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks girls xxx

George - great news  your doing really well 

Sam - glad your getting there with the move etc 

Yvonne - good luck for your scan tomorrow  are you at CARE?

iccle -  everything crossed for you hun that you can go  i find this part the worst just before i get myself in a right tizz 

 everyone else.  had a lovely chat with one of the secs at CARE this morning she's a star.  Mr P is going to squeeze a mini consultation in around my scan on monday and asked dh to come with me so we can have a proper chat about whats happening/going to happen etc so i feel a bit better now that at least we get things clear in our mind. Too organised thats my trouble, i like to know whats what and its never like that with tx is it!  got a cracking headache and had about 3 hours kip last night but will soldier on just like we always do xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi all

Yvonne, unfortunately headaches are just another symptom of early pregnancy so nothing to do with the vits   It's just your hormones going crazy... You'll be amazed tomorrow just how much your little bean has changed, enjoy and don't forget we want to see the piccie.

George great result, way to go...  The best thing about the house move was getting to do Tilly's nursery all over again   She never even actually got to sleep in her bedroom at the old house 'cos she is till in the travel cot in our room.

Flower, that's good news, knowing Mr P he'll get you sorted and ensure you get that BFP...

Hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Well, I've officially been discharged from Care (until we decide to go for no. 2 anyway   )  Sam, you were right, we were amazed at how much little one had changed.  No longer a blob with a heartbeat, quadrupled in size and more baby shaped rather than blob shaped!  Heartbeat really strong and all healthy and it was bouncing around in it's sac!  Got my booking in appt with the midwife next Thursday afternoon.

On a more negative side (although not according to DH   ) I got measured for some new bras today.  I knew they'd got tight but I couldn't believe my ears when she told me I'd gone up 3 cup sizes    I was a D cup now I'm a G!!!!!!  What they gonna be like towards the end - you'll see the boobs coming round the corner before the bump    I've gone down a back size though - must have lost some weight with all the throwing up I've been doing    Ady thinks it's great - don't know why cos at the minute I can only just stand my clothes anywhere near em they're so bloody sore so it's not like he's getting special privileges  

Flower, really glad you got to chat to one of the sec's and Mr P is going to have a good chat with you.

Hope everyone's okay xxxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

My, my Yvonne - G cup   you are gonna be huuuuuuuuuuge  

your baby has grown so much! it's amazing isn't it?!

Hi everyone


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Yvonne - wow, great pic, so good to hear your good news stories...ps I'm back in Friday am for 2nd scan - does that make the full house?

Sam - how lovely, is the nursery all girly n pink?

Flower - good that you get to see you doc and answer all you questions - hope it goes well for you  

Iccle one - know what you mean by leading by your ovaries - tum is so big now - i'll have to wear a sack or something  

How long are you normaly put on the certrotide for till your EC? Just trying to plan ahead a little  

Hi everyone esle


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

he, he Yvonne   I developed an aversion to Nick's smell ( Not that he does smell) at one point during pregnancy and I puked if I went too close   Fortunatley it didn't last long   Glad to see bubs is doing so well.

My boobs didn't grow until I started breastfeeding, which is a real shame because I haven't exactly been blessed naturally  

You are brave thinking about number 2 already, I have to force myself not to think about it... I would love to give Tilly a sibling but can't face the whole TTC rollercoaster anymore. I know I've been blessed with Tilly   

George I think I was on Cetrotide for 6 days, but I had EC at CD14, everyone's different. Yep this time she has a pink room, 'cos it was pink already. Last time I did it in primary colours...

Hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Iccle, I know - at least I have an excuse if I put on too much weight  

George, good luck for Friday.  They might tell you when e/c is on Friday but everyone is different - I only had 2 stimms scans and I responded really quickly like you seem to be doing, 25 follies in the end and they got 15 eggs.  Can't help on the cetrotide I'm afraid as I wasn't prescribed that.

Sam, poor Nick!!  You can have half of mine, I've always viewed them as a bit of a curse rather than a blessing    I was a bit of an "early" developer when it came to boobs and AF, about 11 I think.....   so not great when your mates aren't anywhere near the same stage as you.  I think because we have only been through tx once and really, compared to what some people endure throughout tx, had a pretty good ride, it's easier to think about.  I know we've been incredibly lucky and we feel really blessed that it's worked first go for us but I know that won't necessarily be the case next time and the average is 2 or 3 attempts, plus we'll be dealing with frozen sperm next time as DH will be on his new drugs by then.  I might even change my mind when I've gone through giving birth    Or even if we try again in a couple of years and have an unsuccessful couple of tx's I will probably come away being grateful for what I have rather than carry on.  I imagine if I had been through several tx's to get to this point I'm not sure we would consider doing it again either because I can see that each tx you go through gets harder - emotionally and physically, and there's only so much of a battering you can take in what really is a very short space of time if you're only leaving a couple of months between cycles which is what a lot of people seem to do.  

Having the nursery in pink will save you some decorating    I love pink, I had those as my wedding colours along with ivory and silver - all the men complaining about wearing pink cravats


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I had pink for my wedding too


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Girlies

Sorry I haven't been on over the last week.

Well I went back to BUPA and saw my lovely consultant. She was so shocked about everything that has gone on since I last saw her in 2003 (2 ectopics, 2 abandoned cycles and 2 full cycles of IVF). She thinks that my endo may have returned and that's what's causing the horrendous pain with my AF's. When I asked whether that may be affecting the implantation process she said that she didn't think so and that the endo would only really affect egg production and since I've responded to the drugs (albeit on a poor response 7 eggs 1st time, and 4 on the last) I shouldn't worry about that in terms of my treatment working. Going for a full pelvic ultrasound today so should have all of my results from that before I go back to Care. I am so glad that I took the initiative to go back and see her. I feel like things are moving forward now.

On a brighter note, Paul and I have just booked to go to the Dominican Republic on Christmas Eve for 2 weeks. Expensive but I'm worth as the L'Oreal ad says!!

http://www.bahia-principe.com/bp/europe/caribbean-hotels/dominican-republic/punta-cana/gran-hotel-bavaro/hotel-installations.html

Flower - I am so like you, I need to have some focus and know exactly what is going to be happening. I always feel so desperate when things don't go to plan. I am thinking about you honey and I hope the extra meds help thicken your womb lining. In some respects it's good that this is happening now on the dummy run as they have a clear picture of what's happening now and will be able to alter your meds to get everything perfect for your real FET. Chin up sweetie xxxxx

George - Did you manage to get those results chased up and sent to Care?? How are you feeling??

Sam - That's lovely news for your friend in Ireland. Are you all settled in now??

Yvonne - how you doing sweetie?? Hope the morning sickness settles down for you soon. On the plus side, whilst you've got morning sickness you know that bubba is thriving and sucking all of the goodness out of you xx

Hello Iccle One, Kat and anybody that I may have missed inadvertently

Love to you all
Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

/links


----------



## kat73 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies..... been a while.

Sorry I have been out of the loop for a while.

Sarah.... Dominican is beautiful.  My DH and I went for our honeymoon.  Try to get to a place called Paradise Island (exactly how it sounds) however, the drive there is entertaining to say the least!!!  The drivers are maniacs!!!!

Sam.... hope the move went smoothly.

Yvonne..... fab pic.  So pleased for you. 

Flower..... hope you are ok honey.... thinking of you.

Iccle.... AF then time to go.... you'll be fine hun.

Apologies for anyone I have missed but not on top form at mo.

Love to you all. 

K. xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sam - great taste    I became obsessed with all things sparkly and butterflies    Everyone thought I'd been abducted by aliens or possessed by an evil spirit as it was so unlike me  

Sarah, you lucky thing, off to the Dominican for xmas.  I would love to go away for xmas but it's DH's busiest time of year being in the hotel trade.  Sounds like you had a really productive consultation with Bupa, so pleased they're giving you a good check over before you start your next cycle.  Sickness is getting easier    travel sickness bands have really helped and my appetite has come back a bit thankfully!  

Hi Kat xx

I've noticed there's still no sign of LL.  I know she probably needed some time out after giving her eggs to the recip but thought she might have popped on quickly to say hi or something.  Getting a bit worried about her, really hope she's okay.  She must be pretty close to starting her free tx cycle by now I would have thought.

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
just a quick hello from me, i've been out for dinner with work and am so tired and need my bed. hope everyone is ok lots of love xxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Just a quick note - went for scan yesterday and going back this morning for another - will let you  know how it goes.

George x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

george    good luck


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

George how did the scan go matey?? xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Thanks for the   the scan was good - i'm to go back on Monday for another and all being well EC on Wednesday.  The big follies are growing nicely but the smaller ones are being a bit slower.  They are giving me a bit longer to get my estrogen level up.

Kat - nice to hear from you, hope your ok

Sarah - sounds like your getting everthing sorted  

hi Flower, Sam, Yvonne, Iccle One - i thought we had an Indian summer today for all of about an hour!!! Also got my hair cut today - a nice bob (I've not had my hair short for 12 years!!!) DH even noticed for once  

George x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

George that's great news    How exciting, another few days and you'll be going in for ec.  Fingers crossed for everything for you     

The only time my DH notices my hair is when I do something drastic  

Hi all xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

He's now actualy said he really likes it - wow that is a first!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Goodness, it normally takes Ady a good couple of days in shock before he says that     Can I have some of whatever it is you've been feeding your DH?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls

we had fallen off the page!!!  sorry not been around not felt too well this weekend just thought I'd give you an update....

I've been for my scan and consultation this morning. Its all happening  and I need to take stock and get my head together.  The good news is that the oestrogen tabs seem to be doing the trick and the blood flow to the lining was much better today on doppler scanning   I had to have about 12 vials of blood taken today for all manner of blood tests (cost of £400  ) which will be back on tuesday and then we know exactly what drugs I need for our "proper" cycle.  Then to the big news.....Mr P is advising we do another full fresh IVF cycle again rather than FET as he thinks with all the additional drugs etc a fresh cycle is giving us the best chance, especially as we only have 2 frosties which may not survive.  Needless to say this has given us lots to think about not least the expense involved.  Me and dh need to have a good chat and way everything up etc, we have till next Tuesday when the results are through. Then its either we go on my next AF which will be about 2 weeks away or more realistically the AF after (so about 6 weeks from now) 

I can finally wean myself off the steroids (hurrah), stay on the aspirin and switch to progesterone now from the oestrogen which will give me AF in about 10 days time xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Wowee Flower, that's a big decision. I guess if Mr P. thinks a full IVF may provide a better result then that's the way to go and you would be devastated to go through all this just for the Frosties not to make it   I hope whatever you decide this is it for you, you really deserve it  

Good news that they seem to have the drugs right now  

Good luck, hope the decision making isn't too painful  

Hi everyone.

We started weaning Tilly this weekend , she went crazy    she's only had mashed banana and brocolli and courgette but she loves it


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Flower that's the best news I've heard all week    Big decision with the costs involved but keeping everything crossed that this is the only one you're going to need to get the baby in your arms     

Sam, I do hope the banana, broccoli and courgettes weren't all together    Glad she's taking to the solids though - some babies can be a nightmare with it from what I've heard!

Well not much from me, the wristbands seem to be doing the trick with the nausea and keeping it manageable.  Not stopped me from wolfing down packets of cheesy wotsits rather than proper meals though.  Made a lovely pork casserole on Saturday, one of my faves and then managed about 3 bites of it    The size of my tum and boobs is starting to attract a few nosy sideways glances from people at work now so I don't think it's going to be a secret for too much longer    I'm just astounded by how much my body is growing and changing, very strange sensation - along with how often I need the loo and how uncomfortable and warm I keep getting    

George, hope your scan went well today hun


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

No, not together Yvonne   Just wait til you can only sleep on your left hand side and need to wake up every hour in the night to pee...  

Flower hope you've reached a decision and it wasn't too painful  

sam


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Morning all,

Sam, I have no idea how we're both going to fit in our bed when I get that big, let alone with a support pillow on top of that    It's a struggle at the best of times with a 6'3" DH and our room is only big enough for a standard double.  Hopefully we'll have moved by then, we're starting to decorate this week now ss is back at school so maybe I can convinve him to get a super king bed  

Flower, hope you had a good chat with DH last night and managed to come to a decision  

George, where are you hiding    Hope the scan was good yesterday - I imagine you will have done your trigger shot last night if ec is Wednesday?  

Hi to everyone else, better get myself of to work.  What I really feel like doing is staying in bed for another few hours, especially with this miserable weather!

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

You'll definitely need at least a King Yvonne, not just whilst your preggers but you'll need space for a little one once he/she is born   Tilly comes in with us every morning for her first feed, a cuddle and a snooze   When is your MW appointment? Have you got plans to move?? How are your friend and little Ruby getting on?

George give us an update, hope all is going well.

Iccle one not heard from you for ages, hope you are OK.

Hi everyone else

Tilly has her last lot of jabs before her MMR (next year) today, fingers crossed she's not poorly afterwards  . We were going to walk to the docs but it's raining AGAIN   So we may just be lazy and drive 

Sam


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Yes, the scan went well on Monday - but they have put my EC back a day till thrusday (not telling work though) to let my estrogen increase, so i'm doing my trigger tonight at 12.30am, which is not too bad.  I'm pretty swolen now so have bought a new track (lesuire) suit from TX Maxx for slobbing around in over the next few days   should i expect any strange symptoms?

Sam - hope little Tilly is ok after her jabs x x

Yvonne - sometimes a smaller bed means more cuddles.  Me and Dh always cuddle up more on hols in a smaller bed  

Flower - what a hard decision   hope everything goes your way  

Hi everyone else

George x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sam, MW is this Thursday    How did that get here so quicky  Yes, we will have to move - we're in a 2 bed terraced, albeit a bigger than average terrace but unless we kick ss out of his room we'll need more space.  The houses round our way don't seem to have dropped in price like other areas so fingers crossed    How's Tilly doing after her jabs?  Don't blame you for not walking, it's not really walking weather  

George glad the scan went well.  I had a bit of nausea the day after my trigger shot - it never occured to me it might have been because of the hcg being such a high level until someone pointed it out to me on here (either flower or iccle, can't remember who   ) but it might just have been nerves about ec.  The only problem I had was doing mine - we were at wedding in the countryside which was basically a marquee in a field so I had to go out to the car and just as I had the needle in my tum with my tights down and dress hitched up a flippin mini bus turned up with about 20 people trolling around getting on to it.  Thankfully the bride knew in case anyone made any strange comments to her  

Flower, how you doing today?  Hope you managed to come to a decision with DH


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yvonne - lol, that image of you is so funny


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hopefully you will be able to sell pretty quickly Yvonne, are you staying in Macc? We thought about moving away but like it too much and are too settled now  

I didn't get any s/e with the trigger jab George so I guess like everything else it's entirely individual, are you having sedation or GA for EC? Your DH won't be allowed in with you with GA and TBH sedation is fine. The 1st time I was totally knocked out the 2nd time the drip came out of my hand so I was wide awake but it wasn't really too painful ( not in comparison to labour anyway   ). Good luck, how may follies have you got.

Tilly is a bit grumbly this evening but I think she is starting teething as well, so she has had some calpol and gone to bed


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

mmmmm calpol  

I think i'm going to go for GA, DH wont be in with me anyway as he is a big baby   and doesn't like needles, blood, hospitals etc.  I think they said i had 16 on Monday but some were only small and had not grown that much during my scans - i think that's why they've given me a bit longer to see if they will grow.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sam, yeah we'll stay in Macc - most of my family are in Macc and DH's are Knutsford, Winsford and Northwich so it's pretty central for everything.  Poor Tilly    Bless them, when they're not themselves you just don't know what to do for them do you?  It's not like they can tell you where it hurts or anything.

George, I had sedation and was completely knocked out fast asleep - my DH is squeamish as well (passes out at blood tests etc.) but strangely he was fine through ec.  He did say a few days later that he just concentrated on watching what was happening on the screen rather than watching Mr A though    The sedation is like a light anaesthetic (so they said anyway) so you come round really quickly and don't really feel groggy plus they give you liquid voltarol (eugh!) half an hour before as a painkiller.  I wouldn't bother wasting the £150 on GA to be honest but if that's what you're more comfortable with then go for that.  16 is a good number even if you've got a few small ones in there with them   They should still get a good number of eggs by the sounds of things


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm with Yvonne George, plus I think your DH will really regret it if he is not with you. It's really important for them to be involved as much as possible, because it's easy for them to feel left out because it's not their bodies.... There is really nothing for him to feel squeemish about and depending on the embryologist he will miss out when they call 'egg' each time they get one  

Saying that, you should do what's right for you and not feel pressured


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

I think i will mention it to him again, but he's pretty sure he doesn't want to see any thing.  I've heard just having sedation can still feel a bit uncomfortable but if i am just sedated will i remember what is happening and see the eggs i cant decide...


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Your memory from the sedation will depend on you. I was flat out at the 1st so remember nothing, I remember everything from the second. It is slightly uncomfortable for a couple of seconds no worse than that...

Would your DH be with you during labour? If he says yes then there is no reason for him not to be there during EC.

TBH I would have been petrified if DH hadn't been there holding my hand. Tell him it's nothing like a normal operating theatre, it is just a small room with some heart monitors etc in there and a bed and he just sits next to your head in a chair and thats it. They don't see anything and all the cons and nurses put them totally at ease..

remind him you are both in this together


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

No way - is the answer i get to the labour question!!!  i dont think there's any room for compromise and it only makes me more angry if i do bring it up - so i've kinda given up asking.  

I might try one last time today about the EC tomorrow but i'm not hopefull  - and I dont wanna put him under any more pressure till he's made his contribution


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Well it will be his loss if he's not their during labour, seeing your child come into the world is the most profound event in our lifetime.

TBH I spent most of the labour on the toilet and DH sat by the bed reading his book so he didn't see anything to be sqeamish about, he was banned from the business end, in case it put him off but he was by my side when Tilly came into the world. My Mum was at the business end cheering me on  

I wouldn't stress about it George, I'm sure he'll change his mind when the time comes   I'm sure it would be much more stressful sitting in the waiting room not knowing what is going on  

As for EC, it's not the end of the world if he isn't there, you'll be fine.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls 

I'm definitely in favour of sedation for EC and for dh to be there.  I was dreading my first go but it was totally fine - the sedation is great stuff    Have to agree that its not like an operating theatre room, its not much more than the room for the scans really just with a few more people in there with you and monitors

Sam - can you remember whether Em had FET last time or fresh cycle?

We're leaning towards a 3rd fresh cycle and trying to see how we can scrape the cash together. we will go very overdrawn and have to pull our belts right in but I don't mind having a quiet life during tx which takes us to xmas and if pregnant even better    We have until Tuesday for decisions when my BT's are through anyway.  started weaning off the steroids now, down to half the dose then half again after tomorrow.....until starting them again for our proper cycle 

hope everyone is ok? xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flower, Em had medicated FET last time... but she had 4 frosties and the 1st 2 they defrosted didn't make it so they had to defrost all 4, which is something to bear in mind.

I'm sure you will find the money from somewhere for a fresh cycle and when you get your BFP, you won't be doing much anyway   and I;m sure all the grandparents will be delighted to help out with buggies etc  

Good luck with the steroid weaning


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Spoke with DH about coming in for the EC again this afternoon but he's not up for it, so i'm not going to push it again.  I'm getting a bit fed up waiting now (and a little ratty   ) 

Flower - hope coming off the seroids is ok for you x 

Yvonne - is it tomorrow for the MW? hope all goes well for you  

George x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

George   for DH, considering what we have to go through; injections, EC, ET, pregnancy then labour it's not very much for our DHs to have to do, sit there and hold our hands and give moral support   But don't blame you for not pushing it with him, you need to keep yourself as chilled as possible.

Go for GA  so you don't notice he isn't there and then make him wait on you hand and foot from EC up until you have your 12 week scan   That should be payback  

Yvonne, make sure you tell them it's an IVF pregnancy tomorrow that way they'll put you under a cons and you'll get more scans


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sam - thats the plan 

In a way im glad he's not going to be there as he is a bit squemish and the nurses will proberly end up looking after him


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi George - when is your EC? just in case i miss you good luck  !!! Sam is right, dont push it if he wont budge as you'll end up getting wound up   Would you not have EC with sedation without him being there?  you still wont remember anything and at least recovery is quicker?  you can chat to the nurses instead!!!

Sam - ah yes thanks for the reminder about Em, thats very interesting to know hun and really does help.  We're leaning towards a full fresh cycle which is rather scary in some ways to think about stims and everything once again...thought i'd seen the last of it!  Its amazing how much i've blocked out in the last year, i couldnt even remember the other day what day stims start yet last year i was a walking textbook of info!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

My EC is 12.30 tomorrow! thanks for the   I dont fancy the sedation without someone there in case i am not quite sedated enough and get panicy.  DH will just have to look after me insted   

Do they normaly get the DH's to give thier sample while i'm getting the EC or befor or after?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh glad i came on now hun, best of luck    Dh will do his sample before hun.  You'll be shown to your room and you get to pick what lunch you want for later   Then they'll ask dh to do his bit in another room and take it down.  Well thats what happened with me as we did sedation and obviously dh then came down with me.  I'd imagine it would be the same.  The anaesthetist will come and have a chat with you in your room also.   not sure how you are when waiting for stuff, but I am the most impatient person in the world and like to keep busy so take a newspaper or something if it will help just in case your hanging around in your room for a bit.  on our first go me and dh were playing hangman with a pencil on a napkin!!!       Its honestly totally fine and will be over before you know it.  Rest up when you get home to get yourself all ready for your ET


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've discussed with dh and Em's story helped make our decision, were going for a 3rd fresh IVF cycle 

         

third time lucky girls........wish me luck


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Evening all,

You've been a busy lot today  

Flower, really glad you've made the decision to go with fresh and give yourselves the best chance.  I'm keeping everything crossed that everything goes the way it's meant to    

George, honest, you'll be fine with sedation.  I know there are scare stories on here about ladies who were awake and in discomfort but please ignore them.  A lot of clinics don't use a sedation that comes anywhere close to Manchester's - especially those in NHS clinics from what I've seen.  Everyone I know who's been to Care Mcr (including a couple of people off these boards) have been fast asleep all the way through (except Sam whose veins started being awkward   )  

Have to say I feel the same as Sam about DH not being there after all we have to go through but best to try and keep yourself calm rather than getting angry about it (I wouldn't be that bothered about ec but if he tried to get out of labour I think I would kill him and bury him under the garden rather than have him wait outside     ).  He will miss out on so much if he doesn't attend the birth, especially that first bonding experience and he might end up feeling so left out after you've bonded instantly with bubs and he comes in when you're both all nice and clean and smelling of roses.  When you have the bubba in your tum it might be worth trying to get some friends partners to drop their labour stories into conversation to try and get him used to the idea  

Sam, how's Tilly today?  Are her teeth still giving her (and you   ) grief?

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

George, my DH did his sample after EC, so don't worry they won't forget about him doinmg his bit. Everyone is right that sedation is really great but I'm a real wimp when it comes to any kind of operation so was petrified the 1st time so would have opted for GA if I had been by myself. ( it was actually the tube that came out of the canula rather than coming out of my hand- but it really didn't hurt)

Flower   good for you, I think you've  made the right decision, who knows you may end up with enough frosties for siblings  

Tilly is fine thanks Yvonne, she is growing up so fast. She is in a high chair now so sits with us for meals and she is so engaging. We are SO lucky   

I think you are right about DH being their for labour, as bored as Nick was he wouldn't have missed it for the world. ( I would have divorced him he had said he wouldn't be there) I was absolutely terrrified so it was the least he could do


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Good Luck George


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Iccle, how you doing?  Any news from St Mary's?

George, you'll be away with the fairies by now but hope it all went well    

Hi everyone xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, back from the midwife, all went well.  Came home with a huge pile of info (some of which I'm too scared to read as it's quite graphic   )  She doesn't know yet if I'll have consultant led care or midwife care but I'll find that out in a couple of weeks at the hospital.  She decided to take my blood tests there and then and absolutely massacred my arm - the vein just about came up but it really hurt and nearly made me cry when she was doing it and it's now black.  I had to run to the loo to be sick when we came out and I was all shaky - not like me at all    

Sam - I'm with the brocklehurst team which is handy because I know one of the midwives, she's a friend of my aunts who I (used to) go out on the razz with!

George, hope you're okay hun xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Back home now - thanks for all your good luck wishes.

Well we got 7 eggies today   i thought there might have been more be the embryologist expained the smaller follies went mature enough - but 7 is still a great number (and lucky    )

I had the full GA and it was great!  DH didnt come down with me but thats his loss!  

Going to lie on the sofa now and chill.  Catch up later.

George x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yey well done you!!  Just a nerve wracking wait for the phone call from the embryologist in the morning now.  Fingers crossed they all do well overnight


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Congrats Georger, 7 is great, remember you only need one. Take it easy you can have codeine as well as paracetamol if you need to, but hopefully you will be fine.     Good luck for the phine call tomorrow morning    

Yvonne, I'm surprised- I was automatically given cons led care   Cheryl from the Brocklehurst team did our antenatal class she's great.

Macclesfield Labour ward was shut  one night about 4 weeks before Tilly was born and one of our antenatal classes was cancelled as a result, i found out today that they had to close it because it was when Kerry Katona was admitted with pre-eclampsia and the midwives were so busy trying to keep the ward operating whilst they had her, her family, TV crew and publicists in!!!!   Apparently all the midwives hated her and one of the kids had nits!!   I am so glad her baby was early and I didn't have to encounter her.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

It was Cheryl we saw today as well - small world    I remember her being in Macc - can't believe they shut the ward down for her, it's an NHS hospital not private    I really can't stand her and I'm not surprised her ex is fighting for full custody, taking god knows what when pg and everything else that goes along with her z-list celeb lifestyle  

Sorry, rant over for today


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

she is the celeb i most despise!!!

George - great news   I'm sure it was 7 I got which gave me frosties as well.  Good luck for the call tomorrow  lets hope they are fertilising nicely 

Iccle - any news?

Hi Sam and everyone else hope your all ok xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Great news George    

Rest up til ET now, your ovies have been battered about!


No news for me yet unless you count numerous bad dreams about treatment!!, AF is due at the end of next week so I am hoping she arrives on time and that the consultant is still willing to do the treatment.  
Ooh something that the weight loss has done for me (3st so far!!) I noticed a lump in my wrist when I bend it down. It's felt weak for about 18mths (when I lean on a desk or try to open a jar or something) and it's only cos of losing the weight that I can see that there is something wrong I just thought it's cos I don't bike anymore 
I went to the doctors this morning and she's sending me for an x-ray to see whats up, it could be a cyst, a ganglion or calcification from an old mountain biking injury so we'll just have to see.

I also got a tax rebate this week so I'm going to go riding in Cumbria at the weekend, it's a bit pricey (£55 for a 2 hour ride) but it is so worth it. You get to ride Clydesdales which are big draft horses that used to pull drays and plough and such. Big horses but great fun to ride and being on the fells just tops it off! 


Oh, Kerry Catona   she is a freak!!!! I can't bear to even hear her voice  

Hope your sperm and eggies are getting their freak on George 

Hi everyone else


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Iccle, I'm not surprised your anxious and having strange dreams - I would be in your shoes too.  The horse riding sounds perfect for taking your mind off everything.  My mum's had a couple of those ganglion things removed from her wrists before - they'll probably get you in quickly if it's one of those before it gets to grow roots, eugh!  Just to warn you though, if it is that you'll be signed off work for about 6 weeks after the op.  I had a cyst removed from my hand under a local about 4 years ago and they signed me off for 3 weeks just for that    They don't like you to use it very much for a while afterwards.  You have done really well on the weight loss, 3 stone, that's a hell of an achievement, well done you for sticking with it


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

They grow roots? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

ooooo sorry, didn't mean to scare you    Only if they've been there a very long time - my mum took about 4 years to go to the docs.  They're usually caused by repetitive work like sat at a PC all day and things like that, my mum works on a checkout at sainsburys which is what caused hers.  Something about free-roaming cells that then gather together and form a lump of gristle.  Not as bad as it sounds, honest!!  Although she was signed off after the op, it didn't take long to do and she wasn't in any pain after I promise! xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Any news yet george ....   

This is the bit I hated the worst waiting for the phone call


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

no news yet - i'm getting pretty nervous, this is the bit im most worried about!!!

OMG the phone literaly just rang - its my results!!! 5 out of 7 have fertilised   

my heart is racing............

chat more later x x x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news George , when are you having ET? Tomorrow? You must be so relieved, that bit is definitely the worst bit


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, will be there first thing in the morning, i'm so relieved  

Iccle one - my DH has a couple of those lump things on his index fingers, sometimes ne cant bend them properly and if he bangs them the make his eyes water.  Your horse ride sound like great fun!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hurrah George  brilliant news!! good luck for ET tomorrow   then you are PUPO!!

Iccle, my dh has had those wrist thingies too, the last one "popped" whilst playing golf!!

xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Girlies

Sorry not been on all week, my Dad is in North Manchester Hospital so I've been back and to there so I am shattered!!

George....whhooooo spooky I got 7 on my first round and 5 fertilised. I am willing your little embies to divide really well overnight and be ready for ET first thing tomorrow     . Good luck babes.

Hello to everyone else.

Love you all
Sarah xxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Sarah

Hope your dad is ok


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Great news George  

 It's ok Yvonne - just shocked me a bit !

Don't know how long I've had the lump cos my wrists have been chubby for the last 3 years and it is only slim enough now to see the bony bits!! but my wrist has felt 'weak' for about 18mths - not bothered about the sign off from work as I have income protection, wouldn't be too comfortable about doing it though cos I have had a bit of time off this year with treatment and then the miscarriage   I have only had two weeks sick though   but I've only been at this new place since December so I feel really guilty for having time off!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

That's fantastic news George, good luck for et   

Sarah, sorry to hear about your dad, hope he's doing okay  

Iccle, hopefully it's just a cyst it's just a cyst and they do it under a local and you'll be fine.  I wouldn't worry too much about work - most places understand that sometimes people just have one of those years.

Flower, poor DH, it popped, eugh    Made me shiver just thinking about it!

Hi Sam and Tilly and everyone else.  Am off for a snooze before I decide what I want for my tea, been nearly nodding off at my desk all afternoon  

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one can't believe you have lost 3 stone, that is incredible, well done.    that St. Mary's get their act together this month and you can get started again    

George good luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you    

Sarah, hope your Dad is OK  

Hi Flower, Yvonne and everyone else.

Tilly is sleeping in her own bedroom for the 1st time tonight, I'm sure she'll be fine but I bet Nick and I hardly sleep worrying about her  

Sam


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Aww bless her Sam, she's getting such a big girl now.    They always say with things like that, own bedrooms, nursery, school etc. it's harder for mum and dad than it is for the little one


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Just got back from the clinic and now have two embies on board.  All the nurses and consultant were so nice today - I even had a little cry when they finished putting them back in.

All five fertilised 2x 4 cell grade 1, 2x 4 cell grade 2 and 1x 3 cell grade 2 - so thats three for the freezer too   

Sam - how did Tilly sleep in her own room? and did you get any sleep?

George x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

George, that's fantastic news - made my weekend!  Frosties as well you lucky girl!  Congrats on being pupo and fingers crossed for test day


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Well done George, mmm interesting you had frosties my grade 2's got binned!!! I wonder if they have adopted this new freezing method?? Just relax now and try to keep as chilled as possible during your 2ww  

Well last night was terrible, DH & I were both shattered ( he went mountain biking on Thursday night so didn't get back 'til 10.30) so we had a row about nothing before and I went to bed at 11pm and fell asleep but woke up at 12 because he hadn't come to bed so I went downstairs and woke him up- whilst he was locking everything up, Fred (the dog) crept upstairs and curled up on the bed with me. When Nick came up he told fred to go downstairs, fred ignored him and when Nick went to grab his collar he just went for Nick and bit him. I screamed 'cos I thought he was going to attach us all but my screaming calmed him down and he was immediately repentant. So we are now petrified he is going to attack Tilly or us again    We have spoken to the local dog expert (Vic Barlow) who is coming round for a home visit on Monday.

DH was crying in bed about the thought of having to have him put down  

All this then woke Tilly up, she did go back to sleep but we then couldn't sleep  

  i am hoping Vic Barlow can sort Fred out


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

My grade 2's got binned as well, one was a 4 cell and the 3 other was a 3 cell and then I had a grade 3 2 cell - maybe they've changed their policy but they told me they weren't viable for freezing as well?  

Oh no Sam, poor DH and poor Fred    Do you think maybe he was just being protective of you because of the argument earlier on?  Vic will sort him out - I'm sure it won't come to anything as drastic as putting him to sleep.  So much has happened at home over the last few months with Tilly coming along and the move, maybe he's just a bit unsettled and the argument made him feel a bit insecure?

Yvonne xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

George - PUPO !       good luck hun

oh Sam  hope you can get it sorted

hi girls hope your all ok xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I think you are right Yvonne, that everything has just been a bit much for him!! It's probably time for us to get him neutered as well   Poor thing

I know my grade 2's were 4 cell and my grade 1's that got put back were only a 2 cell and a 3 cell   It's strange isn't it. She also told me they were beautiful embryos before binning them   which is even stranger.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Taking him to the vet might help - 2 males jostling for position and fighting over you    I had grade 1's put back - both 4 cell.  She said the others were fragmenting but I thought that was what the grading was all about i.e. grade 1 perfect, grade 2 a little fragmentation and grade 3 a lot of fragmentation    Maybe they have started using that new freezing technique that's been in the news or maybe it depends on the embryologist you get looking after them and on the day who makes the decision whether to freeze or bin


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

sorry to hear your grade two's were not frozen - i dont understand why   no one mentined how they were going to freeze them so cant help out there  

Sam - how mean to tell you they were beautiful befor binning them   ...your dog definatly sounds like he was protecting you after your argument, hope you get it sorted  

Thanks for all the  

George x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Brilliant result George, so pleased for you  

Sam, it's likely your dog bit your dh because he see's himself as being higher in the family order than your dh and therefore didn't have to give up a prime position if he didn't want to.
Chances are he may have thought that if you and DH had an argument that meant he could usurp DH's position.
Personally I'd recommend that, if he doesn't already, DH feeds him and makes him wait a minute before he can go to the dish to eat, don't let him on the furniture (or randomly make him get off so he knows it's only at your pleasure) and if he fusses about DH moving him you back him up to let him know that you support DH's claim on the alpha position.
Neutering would definitely help as it will vastly reduce all that confrontational testosterone he has  

Well, I've ended up going on a full day ride tomorrow   1/2 day fell ride and 1/2 day on the beach - should be loads of fun but boy am I going to pay for it on Monday!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

aw isnt it sad to think of them being binned 

Iccle - good for  you but I'm tired just thinking about it!!   hope your putting your feet up tonight!  

just putting a curry in the oven and watching xfactor until dh gets in from the match!

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Mmm, thats the thing Iccle one, Fred is really well trained. He has to sit and wait for the 'away' command before eating and he's only ever been alllowed to eat until after us so he knows we're boss. DH gives him milk in the morning but only after he's made fred watch him take a few mouthfuls of cereal and we've never given him scraps or fed from our hand to ensure he knows his place.

We didn't even have a big row more of just a brief bicker BUT last week we had a big row and I slammed the cupboard door and the dog was absolutely trembling (literally) with his tail between his legs so he obviously is really worried/upset about something. I really think it is the trauma of Tilly, moving house and Zak coming to live with us...it's all just too much for him. 

The guy coming on Monday is a real expert and dog lover (it was his classes that we originally took fred to for his training) so he should get things straight. 

P.S. DH and I aren't always rowing and on the verge of a divorce, we're both just drained by the house move and making sure we spend enough time on Tilly  

Have a fab time tomorrow Iccle one

It is bad to think of the poor little embies in the bin, I know as much as I promised I would be happy and grateful to have just one baby, but I would have loved to have had the option of an FET  

How are you feeling Yvonne, still really tired? I think I had the peak of my tiredness around 10 weeks it got better around 19 weeks and I definitely got a burst of energy from around 21 weeks right up until 39 weeks 

George, how long are you off work for? Take it easy but make sure you keep busy to keep yourself distracted and STAY POSITIVE


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

Thanks girls for all of your well wishes for my dad. He’s doing much better now so we’re hoping that he can come home tomorrow. They’ve said that really it’s down to old age creeping up and that unfortunately he’ll have episodes like this and that they just need to monitor him with his meds.

Iccle One – Hopefully it will just be a cyst. Don’t worry about work (easier said than done I know) it’ll keep, your health is far more important.
How are things going over at St Mary’s, any more news yet?? Hopefully they’ll get you started this month.

Sam – How was Tilly’s first night in her cot?? Bet you are shattered aren’t you?? Have you settled in now and got the house sorted?? I bet Fred was just a bit sleepy and thought that he was or you were being attacked and that’s why he bit  Nick. What breed of dog is he? Hope Vic can sort it out and put your minds at rest xx

George – Hell PUPO lady. Well done that’s brilliant news and 3 for the freezer too. They binned my grade 2’s on my first cycle. Maybe they’ve had a re-think on their policies at Care.
Hope you’re having a nice relaxing weekend. I cried both times at ET. I think after a month on the rollercoaster to actually get to the end stage is so overwhelming. I had the nurse and the anesthetist watery eyed too!! Are you off for the next 2 weeks or back to work??

Flower – How are things going with you??

Kat  

Sarah xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Unfortunatly i'm back to work tomorrow   i could quite happly lay on the couch for the 2ww  

Sarah - glad to hear your pops is on the mend   

Sam - did Tilly sleep in her own room again - it must be such a milestone for you both!!! I dont blame you for feel bad about your embies they didn't freeze, I would be pretty anoyed too  

Iccle One - hope you enjoy your horse ride - its sounds fab and the weather is looking good too 

Hi Yvonne and Flower - enjoy your sunday - it looks like a scorcher (not raining at least   )

George


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls

George, in some ways i think its good to be "normal" in the 2ww, just make sure you dont over do things or lift anything and put your feet up when you get home.  on my first IVF i stayed off then went back to work for test day which was awful so the 2nd time i had a few days after ET then went back to work.  


Sarah, glad your dad is coming home, i'm fine thanks hun  

Sam, sounds like its all the upheavel and changes, hope the man can help you

 everyone else hope your enjoying your Sunday xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Morning girls,

Sam, yeah still feeling like I've been hit by a train    I'm out for the count till about 3am then the need to go to the loo every 5 minutes kicks in    Some days are better than others though all in all, it's not as bad as some people I know so I'm just trying to carry on with things.  Although at the minute, everything seems to be sitting on a nerve on my lower back/bum so I'm just waiting for another growth spurt for it to move away!

Sarah, glad your dad is on the mend and will be coming home.  

Hi Flower, how you doing weaning off the steroids?  You'll have just got off them then it'll be time to start again for real!  How exciting   

Iccle, enjoy your riding today.

George, I know what you mean about wanting to lie on the couch all day.  I was off the first week after ec and then the second week I went into the office in the mornings and worked from home in the afternoon.  Is that not an option for you so you can rest if you feel the need?

Speak later,
Yvonne xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Yvonne
had the last steroid yesterday morning but still feel soooo sick today   looks like its going to take a bit of time to get out of my system and like you say then i'll be starting them again!!   fabulous!  not sure these progesterone pessaries are helping either as they are delaying AF but i finish them thursday and Mr P said i should get AF couple of days later xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

meant to tell you that one of my close FF's that I've known from here for several years now and am friends with her away from FF, she had twins with IVF four months ago after ttc for four years.  she has just found out she is expecting naturally! to say it was a shock is an understatement but they are absolutely thrilled. Seems it was the only time they have had relaxed jiggy since the twins were born!! So bear this in mind sam!!! xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

The progesterone pessaries are really gross aren't they?  I can't wait to stop taking mine at the end of this month!  That's fantastic news about your friend, not surprised she's in a state of shock?!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

they're not actually as bad as the ones you have for tx hun, like the cyclogest (fanny candles  ) they are effectively HRT I am taking where its oestrogen for half a cycle then progesterone after.  your supposed to swallow them but MR P told me to insert them vaginally...lovely! the worst part of them is that they come out pink...no good with white knickers


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

pink?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flowerpot...I wish...it would be fantastic to get a natural BFP  

i've ended up back on oestrogen as well, in a vaginal cream... I wanted a break from mood altering hormones but it's not to be at the mo...


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Flower - my test date is a monday so i think i will be sneaking it in a couple of days early   how fab for your friend!!!

Yvonne - no, boss is a bit of a oger, but i will just zone out while looking at my screen   the two girls i work with know all about tx so we will have a good gossip when he goes out!!!  Hope your feeling a bit better  

Sam, Iccle, Sarah - hope you've all had a good weekend 

George x 

PS - did anyone have GA at care?  i'd be interested in your thoughts on the bedside manner of the anesthetic doctor/woman......


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

George, Kerry had GA. Do you mean the little asian lady anaesthetist(sp)? She is the one who didn't notice the tube had come out of the cannula and so I was fully 'with it' throughout my sedation


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, i'm also talking to another lady on FF who had a bad experience with her.  I spent a long time deciding between sedation and GA and had made up my mind, but when i told her what i wanted she questioned this   so i had to justify myself.  This other lady i'm talking to had give me the heads up so i told her that was what i wanted and that was that.  Also, when the consulant came in to give me my pre op chat he also questioned my decision   .  Then on the way down on the lift the anestheic nurse also questioned my decision.  Three people i had to explain myself to!!!

This really annoyed me, if they dont want to do it they should not offer it.  And also, i'm picking up the tab so why does it matter  Its obviously more work for her!  even thought it took about ten seconds to put the canula in and administer the drugs.

Sorry for ranting


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I can understand why you are P***ed but I think in fairness to them, there is an increased risk to your health when they administer GA so they were probably just giving you the opportunity to change your mind, I guess it's the same with any medical procedure- they will always do a local or sedation if they can.

But I do agree you don't need that kind of pressure when you are already stressed. i would definitely comment on it within the feedback form that CARE give.

Good luck at work, I hope you colleagues 'in the know', don't keep asking you 'so did it work' it's amazing how ignorant most woman are about how their bodies work- they don't understand about ovulation, implantation, 2ww etc so think you know straight away!

I had one woman who kept asking me so in the end I told her it was a BFN to shut her up


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

hi, everyone is very quiet hope you are all OK.

Yvonne have you got a date yet for your booking appointment and 12/13 week scan?? they generally try to make them the same day so you only have to go once. The booking appointment is much more comprehensive, they shouldn't need to do any bloods this time just a water sample...

George, how are you feeling?

Did you have fun riding Iccle One.

Apparently Fred's issues are with us, we are obvously over compensating for Tilly's arrival and the move and he doesn't feel that we are as dominant as we should be as the alphas and this is making him anxious because he feels he has to be on alert- so we have a list of instruction. Vic also recommended that we spend some more time doing some advanced training i.e. dog agility/obstacle course- Fred is very clever and already trained in all the basic stuff so the expert thinks we aren't challenging him enough mentally at the moment!!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

It is quiet on here isn't it.

Sam - Glad the dog whisperer was positive. So back to boot camp for Fred then!!

Iccle - hello Dolly did you have a good time riding??

George - How have your first few days back at work been?? Hope you're taking it easy PUPO lady xx

Flowerpot - Where are you up to now, are you going ahead with your proper cycle next month now that they've monitored your through this month??

Yvonne and Kat  

S xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Evening all,

Sam, sounding good for Fred, I'm sure Vic knows what he's talking about and will get him sorted out.  No date through yet but the mw said we should have the appt through in a week or so, expecting it in the post any day.

Hi Sarah, how you doing?  Any news from your consultant yet?

George, hope you're feeling positive and work isn't too much of a stress.

Hi to everyone else.

Feel like I've been hit by a truck today.  Woke up yesterday morning really snotty so worked from home for the day.  Today not so snotty but feels like someone is dragging razor blades down my throat and all my glands are up under my chin and down the side of my neck    Haven't had a sore throat since I had my tonsils out when I was 15    DH is watching Liverpool on the telly tonight so I think it will be a very early night for me!

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yvonne, take care of yourself


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Sam - your dog man really sounds fab, hope it all gets soted for you and Fred 

Yvonne - i think i'm coming down with a cold too (timing!!!) going to make some hot lemon drink with loads of lemons and sugar mmmmmm Make sure DH is looking after you!

Sarah - how are you doing

Work is pretty stressful at the mo. as the boss is worried about lack of jobs coming in, he's a bit (lot) snappy   but i just ignor him when he's in one of his man moods   

George x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yvonne and george   

George - dont let your boss wind you up...remember calm and soothing thoughts and positive positive positive 

hi everyone 

BT's are in and the nurse said they are within normal limits (after much chasing), still got to hear from Mr P about whats what but AF is due this weekend and I'm going with IVF from the following one so we have about 5 weeks so no great panic.  I just like to be organised and know whats what!! xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for the hugs Sam and Flower, just what I needed.  Still feeling icky but managed a whole day at work today - you don't realise how much you rely on dosing yourself up with cold remedies to get through the day till you have to do without it.  

Have also found out this week that work plan on outsourcing the HR while I'm on mat leave for a great deal less than my salary   Not sure if I'll have a job to go back to afterwards as I can't see them wanting to pay £10k more a year than the outsource people will charge   My line manager has agreed to slow the tender process down though so if it happens, it'll happen just as I start leave rather than before (rendering me unemployable) and they'll still have to pay my 39 weeks SMP, then I'll get redundancy and my 3 months notice pay so it'll give me time to sort something else out.  Bit of a pain though because I was only planning on going back 4 days a week so DH could still go FT having his days off fixed in the week then we'd only need nursery 2 days.  Oh well, no point worrying about it as nothing's definite yet.

Flower, that's excellent news about the bloods.  Bet you're counting down the days now aren't you?

George, how you feeling today?  You "man moods" comment made me chuckle  

Hi to everyone else.  Have decided I fancy a cornish pasty for my tea - no idea where I'm going to get one though cos DH has the car


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news Flower... you are patient waiting for next AF I have no patience at all so I'd be nagging them to let me go this month   Your approach is much better so you can plan  and have a month of relaxing first.  

Yvonne, you might be grateful about being made redundant, it'll mean you'll be able to have longer off with your LO. I am dreading returning to work, Tilly starts nursery on 3rd Nov and i can't bear to think about it  

Hope you are feeling better George  

Sam


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ooo Sam what a gorgeous photo - no wonder you're reluctant to leave her, she's a cutie.  Which nursery have you put her in?  Ruby's going to Beech Hall in Jan but from November to December Rach's mum's having her as they don't take them until they're 6 months.  To be honest, I'm not that bothered about being made redundant just as long as it happens when I'm already on leave rather than beforehand - lets face it, who wants to employ a pregnant woman?  I was planning on going back to work when my SMP ran out because we can't afford to have nothing at all coming in from me but if they make me redundant it means I'll get 5 months salary at the end of SMP plus holiday pay so I would get a bit longer at home.  Before tx I used to absolutely love my job and was really keen to move up etc. etc. but going through tx and now being pg has really put things into perspective and to be honest, since the start of tx I've not really had much motivation.  Don't get me wrong, my work hasn't suffered or anything but to me now it's just a job that pays the bills, I'd be just as happy sat on a checkout at Tesco   (apart from the drop in salary   )


----------



## Ali-Bongo (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Pink-lady are you having treatment @ St Mary's ? Me 32 hubby 34 tryin since 03 with ectopic in april 04  left tube removed other ok but nothin..  Now on waitin list (5mnths already ) for Mc'r hospital ..... any advise is appreciated !! Very nervous and not sure what to expect !! Thanks Ali-Bongo xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Ali-Bongo and welcome,

George is at Care Manchester (as we all are) but there is another lady who is also having tx at St Mary's - Iccle One - who normally pops on every couple of days so she will be able to fill you in on the clinic.  Tx isn't as bad you think (well that was my experience anyway) - once you get over the fear of injecting yourself it's okay and for egg collection you're out of it with sedation anyway so you don't know anything.  Have you got a start date from St Mary's yet?  

Yvonne xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi

I fell off the horse and have been nursing some very large and very purple bruises over a surprisingly large portion of my body, one thing to be said for riding hats though - they work! even though I banged my head on the floor too it hasn't hurt since the initial headache  
I lost my stirrups coming out of a canter into a trot and got bounced off a very big horse, 17h3 which for those of you that aren't horsey is just shy of 6 foot at the shoulder.

One thing I have have noticed though whilst typing this is that I keep missing 'u's (I've just had to go back and type them all - could that be brain damage?!   )

Thankfully the fall was on to sand (was on a beach in Cumbria) so nowhere near as bad as it could have been - still meant having the week so far off work though, I landed on my thigh first I think and it has been hellish to try and walk. 
It was a great day though, I think being knackered had a lot to do with it, I was up at 5am to get there for 8am and had ridden in the fells for half the day before we came through a couple of hamlets and down onto the beach. And no it hasn't put me off although having to heave myself back on to an enormous horse on my busted leg (landed on my left leg and you have to mount from the left) very nearly made me cry  

Yvonne - hope they can hold your job til at least it's time for mat leave

Great news Flower, you going for another fresh cycle ?

I got AF today (a couple of days early but probably because of the fall) and St Mary's are taking me in for that AMH test in the morning so we'll have to see what the result is from that  

Which brings me to.... Yes Ali-Bongo it's me that is at St Mary's right now (taking advantage of NHS treatment while I can!)
It's a bit hard to know what to tell you really, you're better off asking about what ever you need to know and I'll help where I can.
But - we were on the waiting list for about 2 1/2 years I think (why we went for Private treatment at Care inbetween) we nwere quoted at least 3 years at the start tough so not as bad as it could have been.
If you or Dh smoke quit now as they won't treat you and you also have to have a BMI of 30 or less. You can be on the waiting list still but they will put treatment off once you reach the top for these (I was 33 BMI so went on a diet a few months ago once I knew I was going with the NHS for sure as I vacillated for a while)


Hi everyone else, gotta go now cos we are getting up at 5am to make sure that we are at the hospital early enough to get our names on the board first (one of the many joys of NHS treatment Ali!!) cos we were there from 7:45 til 11:30 am last time around and neither of us can afford that on a work day!

bye x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yvonne, Tilly is also going to Beech Hall. Which is great 'cos it's my old school   But I'd rather she was with me. If you think you've lost motivation now just wait until you've had the baby... I have none   Mind you the company I work for is run by a bunch of numpties and it's chaos there at the moment  

Iccle one poor you   Good luck today with the AMH test, when will you get the results and be good to go?   

Hi Ali Bongo, there is a seperate St Mary's thread if you are wantinmg to speak to other people at the same clinic, but you are more than welcome to hang around here


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Eurrgh Stupid bloody NHS

Got there at 7am (first on the list) got blood test at 7:35am and then waited until 8:45 til the radiologist decided to show her face! Best thing was - I asked one of the nurses what time they started the scans because I still hadn't been seen and she said 'around 8 or 8:30' so I said but it's twenty five to nine now?!

Does my head in - anyhoo, they have managed to find another excuse to not treat me (and I know now that scanning is mainly subjective) I have only 3 antral follies on each side and they like 4 or more (I had bloody 11 last month!) I nearly made her count again but I just couldn't be @rsed with it.

But now I have no fluid around my womb (the woman last month said I did), 1 fibroid instead of lots and 1 cyst where last month there were more. Now I know things can vary month to month but not that much surely!!!!!!! 

I've had the AMH test as well as the usual FSH etc, the nurse said that it takes about 2 weeks to come through so they'd start me next AF and she thinks on a 'co-flare' (she didn't know what that entailed  ). 
After the scan she said 'we can't start you this month' cos of the antral follies', and I was sat there thinking 'you can't start me this month anyhow cos of the AMH test you stupid bint!!'

Just realised how grumpy I sound   I'm blaming it on the early start.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Just looked online about 'co-flare' seeing as the nurse couldn't explain it for me

It's for poor responders! what poor responder gives an average of 15 eggs per collection

Gonna have a nosey at the poor responder thread and see if they can shed any light


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Well I've given up and come to work from home this afternoon, really snotty again.  Poor paracetamol doesn't know whether to go to my back or my head first    I feel like a little old lady with all my complaints  

Iccle, ouchey falling off like that, sounds like you're a bit battered and bruised.  Can't believe St Mary's - seems like they're just looking for an excuse to not do anything.  I don't understand either how things can vary so much month to month on a scan - that's ridiculous, one of the radiographer's has got to be wrong.  I'd complain if I were you  

Sam, looks like Tilly and Ruby will probably be in the same section at nursery then!  Not sure what days she's going though, will find out.

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

OOOh Iccle one, they are sh*t, why don't you go back to CARE and ask then if there is anyway you can do one more ES??  No wonder you are grumpy I would be bl00dy furious  

Are they definitely going to start you next month or is it a maybe depending upon your scan results then?? 

Isn't co-flare the same protocol as all us none ES CARE girls were on i.e a sp with an antagonist (cetrotide) if so that will be better for you anyway 'cos no d/r and you'll only be  on drugs for 10-14 days....

I will be   that you can get started again ASAP


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

We crossed posts Yvonne  

Tilly will be there Mon-Wed, so yep you will have to find out when Ruby will be going so we can look out for her  

You rest up, it's crappy having a cold during pregnancy you can't take anything- I had a realy bad sore throat and the pharmacist wouldn't even give me Soothers    As much paracetamol  as you can have  and bed are the best things


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Sam- i'm loving Tilly's new pic, she is lovely 

Iccle One - St. Mary's really are annoying! no wonder your so peed off - not sure what a co-flare is but from how Sam discribed the treatment it does sound like what i had (none es sp)

Yvonne - i'm home too with a stinking cold   i've been getting more and more run down this week and this afternoon told boss i was going home.  I've just woken up so my spelling might be all over !!!! I hope your feeling better - but like you say there is not much you can take.  I've also got loads of mouth ulcers which i always get when i'm stressed and the pharmacist would even let me have bongela   

Ali - As the other grils have said, i'm at Care - i should still be on the waiting list for St. Mary's but i'm not holding my breath - have they try comid on you yet?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Evening girls

big hugs to all the snotty ladies  hope you all feel better soon.  seems to be a lot of it about at the moment

Iccle - omg i am soooooo annoyed for you   grrrr makes my blood boil.  I dont even know what to say 

Sam - love the new pic!! 

 everyone else

I had a chat with Mr P today so feel much better!  I'm going to be on a right cocktail of injections and tablets for our cycle but hopefully its going to be worth it! 
Got to go in the morning for yet another blood test and pick up a prescription for Cycloprognova I have to take just for this month (AF this weekend). He has told me what he is putting me on for my IVF cycle and says i go on the following AF so roughly 30 days from now i will be starting. i'll be stimming and taking the steroids, aspirin and oestrogen then after the embies are put in injecting with Clexane during the 2ww.  I feel quite excited and once my AF has come this weekend i will be able to work out dates when its all going to happen etc and get my time booked off work   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Flower - thats fab news, you must be so excited!!! what will the Cycloprognova do?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks hun....i've just ended your bubbles in 7 as its supposed to be good luck! 

Its what I've just had on the dummy cycle, its basically hrt when you take oestrogen for 14 days then progesterone for 7 days starting on day 5.  he said it will "boost" my ovaries etc which will help for the following month.  the good thing is it more or less works out when your AF will arrive so I'll know when to expect it and when I will be starting stims


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news Flower     This is it this time  

George, bed is the best place for you and those little embies. Take care of yourself.

My friend in Ireland had her 1st scan yesterday and it's twins!!!! She is elated but can't believe it!! She had  6 months on clomid, 5 IUI's, 1 IVF & 1 FET and now is having 2 little bubs


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

i'm staying home today - going to see the doc about these mouth ulcers later  

Sam - thats fantastic news about your friend, she must be over the moon!!!

Flower - thanks for the bubbles, have you worked our some dates yet?

Can i ask, whats the earliest any of you have tested?

George x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Flower that's great news, keeping everything crossed for you   

George, poor you, mouth ulcers as well as snot    I'm not quite sure how I am getting through work most days at the minute.  Would love to stay home today but a senior manager leaves today and I'm responsible for getting all his stuff back so not much choice in the matter.

Sam, that's wonderful news for your friend - 2 little babies, never having to go back on the IVF rollercoaster again.  Hard work at first but loads of people manage it so I'm sure she'll be fine.  Send her our big congrats!

Have a nice day ladies, speak later.

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

George, the earliest I tested was 14 days after EC which was when I think Yvonne tested as well.  Try and hang on as late as poss. How many days have you got left ?(sorry I can't see your ticker in reply mode)


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG there are still 10 days till otd! I think i can last till next weekend though


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

you'll be fine   these 2weeks always feel like 2 years


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks girls - sam great news about your friend 

Got my protocol...added my drugs to my signature below....who feels sorry for me?!   Will be on 3 different drugs by injection upto EC then Clexane injections during the 2ww!!! what fun 

xxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

wow Flower - i think you'll need a private nurse at home administering all those!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I will call on you lot to come and help!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

George, sorry meant to add this morning that it was 14 days after ec when I tested - it was a couple of days earlier than the date Care gave me.  Although DH was trying to tempt me into testing earlier    Have to admit though, once I got that positive I went pee stick mad and must have done about 7 tests in the run up to my 6 week scan "just to check" I wasn't imagining things.  In a way I kind of knew it would be positive because the second week of 2ww I started gagging when I brushed my teeth and the only other time that happened was when I was pg but m/c at 6 wks.

Flower, all those drugs    Still, it will be worth it though, I have a really good feeling about this one for you.    Have you had clexane before?  One of my friends has blood issues and had to inject that all through her pg and they can be quite stingy/sore.  Get some ice cubes on hand or that spray you get to numb everything first.

Well, I satisfied my craving for cornish pasties today    I got DH to drop me one off at work when he was on his way to work this morning  

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow Flower that is some cocktail


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Tell me about it !!  its good, in a weird way because its different to our previous attempts and I have to think of that as a positive thing 

ha ha at the cornish pasty yvonne 

hope your all enjoying your evening, i am so glad its friday! feel like i could sleep for a week!! xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Wow Flower - it's gonna take ages to get all those injections together!!

Glad you got your pastie Yvonne  

Bloody everyone is pregnant  , seems like everywhere I turn over the last couple of days I see a big belly (present company excepted of course!). I must just be oversensitised because of the hospital trip yesterday, I ended up crying and everything.

George, I think around 14 days is about as early as you can hope to test and see a positive if there is one. I've mentioned before about mebeing a serial tester and I've had HCG from the trigger shot in my system right up to 10 days post transfer so I'd leave it until at least after then (don't worry if it comes up negative though, mine did right up to the day before OTD last time)

Great news for your friend Sam, she must be stoked  

Hi Ali and anyone else I have missed


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Iccle One - i know just how you feel, sometimes weekends are worst coz in the week i can go all day with out seeing anyone pg or any babies, then at weekend they are everywhere!   

Flower -   definatly a positive thing  

Yvonne - mmmmmm cornish pasties, i've not had one of those for ages.  A least your not licking coal yet   

Sam - how is your doggy doing?

Well one more week to go till OTDish, still full of a cold, i hope its not doing any harm, but at least its made me slow down and put my feet up  

George x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Ah iccle one, I remember feeling just the same way. I'm so angry at st. mary's for messing you around   You will get there, one day (soon) it will be you with the big bump  

Flower I took the oestradiol during my 1st IUI to thicken my lining. You must be so pleased to have a start date.

George    

Fred is being 'snipped' on Tuesday. I feel really mean but he's had his 'tackle' for 4 years so longer than most dogs. He's alright though as long as he is under a command and not allowed to wander around freely.

Hi everyone else


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Girls 
thought i'd pop in and say HI  

Hi to all the old gang and Hi to all the newbies  

Flower ~ good luck with this cycle, I was on the same combination of drugs for the last fresh cycle as you are, the mixture of the menopur and gonal F really works, i got loads more GOOD follies, i was also on the same for FET but without the stimms. just one note with the clexane really squeeze/pinch your belly before you inject and only let go when you have pulled the needle out as it stings like hell, it does get easier but i had 1 side that hurt more than the other for some reason  

well I've seen Mr Pickersgill at Stepping Hill re the endo and i'm in for a lap on Friday, WOW 2 1/2 weeks from consultation to op, never normally heard of on the NHS! he's gonna see whats going on inside and see what he can do for me.

i'll probably have more time to get on next week and update you

right off to carry on with my cleaning

Love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh em lovely to see you!  i hope the lap helps the endo, it seems to with me.  keep in touch and thanks for the tips xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Iccle, know what you mean about babies everywhere - I had my sister just having had Lauren, best friend pg with Ruby then a girl in my office heavily pg, plus being HR and a company that's 70% women of child bearing age, having to deal with everyone's risk assessments and maternity plans    I don't know how, but mostly I managed to switch off from it but I still had the odd day where I'd have a bit of a cry to myself.  When St Mary's finally get their act together   hopefully it'll be your turn xxx

Em, lovely to hear from you.  Am amazed at Stepping Hill being so efficient, very unlike the NHS!!!!  Fingers crossed he gets everything sorted for you.

Sam, I'm sure Fred will be fine on Tuesday, albeit feeling very sorry for himself.  I remember the last time my moggy had a GA to have some teeth out, we got him home and he was trying to get up the stairs to get to sleep on our bed and he just couldn't navigate the stairs (reminded me of myself after a night out   ), we ended up having to carry him up there and put him on our bed  

Had a lovely girly afternoon with Rachel (dad got left holding Ruby  ), although she has bought me some very scary looking pg books round.  Was flicking through one and dropped it very quickly when I discovered some very graphic pics of childbirth    Not quite ready to get my head around the fact it has to come out somehow......    Had to eat lots of Cadbury cake bites to get over the shock of it!

Off for a snooze now before I have my tea!

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Em, lovely to hear from you. Mr Pickersgill is great as I've said before he helped 2 friends with their endo and they both now have kids (natural BFPs) so    It pays to go private


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Went for a nice walk in the sunshine yesterday   better make the most of it!!!  

Yvonne - best not looking at those picture   just imagine its some magic trick for now...

Hi Sam, Flower, Iccle One and Em


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Sorry it's been such a long time since I have been on but I have been having a bit of time out to get my head straight and concentrate on enjoying the wonderful family I am already blessed with. I have popped on a couple of times and had a quick read but so much has happened I can't take it all in.

I did notice though that Pink lady has recently had EC/ET and asked about the anaesthetic nurse. I too had a GA and I thought her and her attitude was awful, she came to get me told me to put my gown on and follow her before I had unhooked my dressing gown down she was off down the corridor I had to run after her whilst trying to get it on. Then she said whats wrong with you? Why do you having a GA? Are you scared of something as nobody has one! I choose to ignore her and I was relieved that the anaesthetist was so lovely when I got to theatre. Anyway, sorry to go on and on, I wish you all the luck in the world for your OTD and hope the time soon whizzes by!! x

Yvonne,  hows things going with you and bump? I love you scan pic you must be coming on for 12 weeks by now? xx

Sam, Tilly has grown so much, she really is gorgeous  Have you moved? And have you made your debut on TV yet?

Iccle one, How much weight have you lost now? Bet you have nearly dissapeared by now!  Whats the lastest on your treatment, are you any closer to starting?

Flower, I see you are ready to start soon, the dummy cycle seemed to have sorted out your mammoth list of drugs   How long until you start?

Have I missed anyone?? Sorry if I have  And hello to any new ladies xx

As for me nothing new really, as I said I have tried to spend the last few weeks concentrating on what I do have already, not what I haven't and it has helped immensely. I am waiting for AF (should have arrived yesterday but no sign yet, typical ) then I can phone Care for a blood test and scan, I think thats what will happen? Dr P told me that I would start treatment on this cycle but Dr A wanted me to wait until day 1 of the next, hopefully about 28 from now.

Well thats me updated, I look forward to catching up with everyone again xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi LL lovely to see you    are you doing short protocol next time?  we could be cycling right together.  My AF arrived today and I'm going on the next AF    Unfortunately as i'm being more tightly screened this time i have to  have a scan on day one, cant say i'm looking forward to that   Not least as I have such painful AF's...am typing this in bed with my hwb on tummy!  

yvonne - step away from the birth information for now  just focus on the nice parts 

Sam - hope Fred's snip goes ok tomorrow   I am pleased I have my drugs list, although i may have one more to add to it yet  just awaiting last BT result!

George - its been lovely to see the sunshine hasnt it 

Iccle - any news?  its your turn too sweetheart I can feel it 

 everyone else hope your all ok....just taken some PK's so snooze time for me!  take care xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi  

Lovely to hear from you Em, good news about getting such quick resolution on the op   hope it goes ok.

Pending treatment is a sore subject for me right now - stupid bl**dy NHS, th econsultant promised I could go this month. I'm going to wait for the AMH result which should land at the end of next week and then call him and make him feel bad for the nurses turning me down  


Ooh I don't envy you the day 1 scan Flower, I don't get very painful AF since my tubes were removed (which is why I am convinced it was endo based) I just get achey now but not nice none the less  

Are you going to be doing a frozen cycle LL? I can't remember if you had any frosties last time, sorry.

I second Pinklady Yvonne, I get all sweaty when I think about labour (and I'm not even pregnant!) just put it out of your mind and then make sure you get that epidural!


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Iccle One - you give them hell on that phone   

Flower - hope your tum is feeling better   the sun has been fab, i'm sure it made my cold go faster!!

Little Lamb - I talk to another lady on here who had a bad experience of the anaesthetic nurse! what is their problem   anyway, hope everything is sorted for you to start you tx  

Sam - hope Fred is doing ok - is his op tomorrow?

Yvonne - how you doing

Nothing really to report, just waiting for UOTD (which is Saturday not Monday which is OTD)

George x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning ladies,

I'm still waiting for AF   

Flower I am doing the Short protocol this time, how exciting as it sounds like we should cycle together!   

Iccle one I am sorry you are being messed about so much by St Marys, it really isn't fair   Have they given you any indication of when you treatment might start?

Hello to everyone, I'm off to catch up with washing, I've got loads!!!  Will bob back on later xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Hope everyone is ok.

George – How’s the 2ww?? You’ve not gone crazy bonkers yet have you xxxx

Iccle One – Oh honey, it sounds like the dreaded curse of St Mary’s is in full force. I so hope they sort their act out for you babes xxx

Samper – Hope Fred’s snip goes ok tomorrow poor little fella. Hopefully it will calm him down xxx

LL – Hiya babes, nice to hear from you xx

Well we had our follow up at Care yesterday with Mr Lowe and the upshot was that he wants us to have some further tests (Genetic testing) so we had bloods taken for that, we could also have some immunology testing, just in case I have raised natural killer cells but that would cost us another £600-£700 for that test alone and if it came back as positive for raised NK cells then they would simply give me aspirin, steroids and Clexane, so rather than have the test he said that he’s just going to give me those drugs anyway with my next cycle as it won't do me any harm. 

We're going to wait for the results on the genetic tests and then have the frozen embryo transfer after we get back off our hols.

Sarah xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi swinny glad your appt went well, sounds like your going to be on some of the stuff I am on then as I am on aspirin, steroids and clexane for our next go (amongst other things  ).  I've just had a trial of the steroids and am still on the aspirin so at least i can give you some tips nearer the time. I'll be on Clexane during the 2ww this time.

have a lovely hols, going anywhere nice?  

hi everyone   xxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

hi
got one of the kittens on my lap whilst i type, she has decided she needs some love and wont take no for an answer!!

I got my AMH through today, it's `at 9.7 and when I checked online it put me in the diminished category.
I am at a loss - 6mth ago my fsh was fine  . the nurse said that next AF they want me in to the main scan dept to get another antral follie count to make sure that they see everything (I'm sure they didn't get them all last time - how can I go from 14 one month to 6 the next??), treatment still depends on FSH levels (has to be under 12) and antral follie count (has to 8 or better).

We'll see, right now I am very nearly drowning in depression - I just think that I am never going to get NHS treatment and because of the reasons for that I won't be able to share again. DH rckons we could put a full priced treatment on his credit card but it will skint us (our mortgage has just gone up by £200 a month).
Everthing is just seems sh*t right now, I got a chocolate delivery earlier and I'm desperately fighting to not just gorge on them cos whats the point in all this weight loss? I even think that it may have had something to do with the dramatic decline . . .  who knows?
I fell out withj DH earlier too coshe ate a bit of my fish even though I has said he could have some


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Iccle One - So sorry your having a crap time of it all   when will you find out if NHS will do the tx? wish there was something i could say to make you feel better x x x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I've not been around much, been too busy sleeping  

Iccle, what crap news.  Let yourself have a bit of that lovely choccie if it makes you feel a bit better.  I don't understand the results you're getting from St Mary's - if you've been a good responder in the past how can things have changed so much? It just doesn't seem to make sense    I really feel for you sweetie    Everything of ours has gone up so mucg lately so I understand your reluctance to stick a full price tx on a credit card.  I really hope you find a way round it   

Sam, hope Fred isn't feeling too tender tonight.

George, how are you doing pupo lady?  Hope all is going well, not long till unofficial test day  

Flower, you counting down the days now?    I know I would be!

Sarah, Mr Lowe is lovely, he did my et.  Nice of him to save you some pennies.  When do you go away, October rings a bell but could be my addled brain coming up with wrong things  

LL, lovely to hear from you - was starting to worry about your absence!  Had a feeling you might just be having some time out though.  Glad to hear you're doing okay and not long till you start your tx again xx

Good news from me, I ate chocolate today for the first time in weeks    It was nice but didn't enjoy it as much as I used to    Had a lovely chinese for my tea though, appetite coming back now!

Hello to anyone I've missed.

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One, life is too short, just bite the bullet and put a CARE cycle on your credit card. So you'll be skint for a while, if you have a baby you won't give a sh*t. Better being skint and happy with a baby than having dosh being depressed with no baby.  If you are worried that your ovarian reserves are diminishing this is even more reason not to waste any time faffing around with the bloody NHS!! I really hope the NHS sort themselves out next month but if they don't I would just get the credit card out. GOOD LUCK   I really feel for you, so far you've had a crappy 2008, lets hope it ends on a really positive note with a BFP    

Sarah, and LL glad to hear there is some progress

George not long to go...  

Yvonne, glad you are feeling a bit better. Have you got your appointment yet?

Flower, everyone else Hi


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Iccle One - I have to say that I am with Samper and I talk from bitter experience with St Mary's. I had to wait 2 and a half years to reach the top of the waiting list and then a further 10 months to jump through the stupid hoops that they impose on you (FSH of lower than 10, 6 antral follies on baseline scan and E2 of less than 200). It's all about stopping you getting on with tx at St Mary's or it certainly seemed that way to me. They don't look at you as an individual it's a definite one size fits all regime. If I could have my time again I wouldn't bother at all with the NHS treatment. With Hindsight I'd have hocked myself up to the eyeballs if needs be rather than go through that experience.

Can you not have another go at egg-sharing with Care?? Not sure what the position is with that.

Yvonne - Hiya darlin how's you and bump?? We're off to the Dominican Republic on Christmas Eve for two blissfull weeks of pure pampering.

Flower - What are the steroids like?? We want to have a bit of a break before we have our snowbabies put back.This is where we're going on hols

http://www.bahia-principe.com/bp/europe/caribbean-hotels/dominican-republic/punta-cana/gran-hotel-bavaro/hotel-installations.html

/links


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Looks fab Sarah, I went to the dominican a few years ago, it was lovely.

We are off to California again in April... can't wait. So looking forward to seeing Tilly in the pool and at the beach


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Sam - you made me smile with that reply  

I think that the majority of the problem is that I feel so out of control with them and that I know how well I have donea few short months ago.
I'll talk to dh inbetween then I think I'll wait and see what the next AF brings in the way of Antrals etc and if they turn me down bang it on his credit card (at least it will be interest free til July next year!) and start the AF after. I haven't been comfortable with them refusing to prescribe Clexane either.
To be honest I have been thinking of getting my day 2 bloods done at the doctors to to see if there is a difference from them.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ooo Sarah you lucky thing, that looks gorgeous!  And you Sam, off to California.  Furthest I'm getting is a weekend in Windsor next month (nice freebie after the hotel cocked up when we went there after ET in July) and then a weekend at The Belfry the first weekend in March - I finish work at the end of Feb to use my hols up before mat leave starts so it'll be a nice last break on our own before fudge puts in an appearance.  Ady wants to go to France or somewhere like that next summer but I really don't fancy it - don't want to fly with a tiny baby or spend hours in the car and the thought of lugging sterilising stuff and all the rest of it    Plus, to be honest, the thought of spending that much time with SS really doesn't appeal - I'm still getting over Paris and he's been a complete little s**t since as well.  He couldn't get his own way over something last month so decided to have a temper tantrum in the street, kicking and punching at Ady, threw his bike in the road and everything.  Call me harsh but I told Ady and SS's mum that if he carries on behaving like that, I won't stop Ady seeing him but he'll end up having to pick him up from school a couple of times a week and take him for tea somewhere then back home because he won't be welcome in my house.  I'm just sick of it, this has been going on for 6 years since I first met Ady.  It's been discussed with school and doctors but no-one seems to keep to the boundaries suggested by the professionals, his mum lets him run riot, Ady guilt parents him and after a couple of good months his behaviour just spirals out of control again and it's a pattern that constantly repeats itself.  At nearly 11 he knows exactly what he's doing and I just don't want that kind of influence on fudge and I'd rather not have the strain on my marriage either.  It's a shame because he can be such a lovely boy when he wants.  I've always just accepted the way he is and kept my mouth shut despite all the c**p he's thown our way over the years but now I've my own on the way I'm realising I have to put my sanity and my baby first.  Luckily my in-laws are backing me up 100% because even they have got sick of being embarrassed by his behaviour when they take him anywhere.  Ooo sorry about the rant, not sure where that came from  

Got my scan date in the post this morning - it's on Monday afternoon!  They don't give you much notice do they?!?

How's Fred doing Sam?  Is he still a bit off colour after yesterday?

Iccle, do whatever you need to do - if you're not comfortable with St Mary's after all the appts you've had so far, you never will be and I think that's really important when going through tx, you need to give them your total trust and you don't trust St Mary's (and who could blame you!)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
I'm stuck in work, finishing today for a week and a half so just getting straight but need a break from it all !!

Iccle - oh hun  I really do feel for you.  you may remember I got to the top of the NHS WL just as our 2nd IVF was underway, we went to the consultation and I hated everything about it.  like one of the girls above said (sorry I am speed reading!  ) its a "one size fits all" thing with them. The final nail in the coffin with us forgetting it and going back to CARE was they wouldnt treat me with the steroids,aspirin etc that I now know I need following the tests at CARE, so in other words would let me have an IVF cycle with them even though it would NEVER work!!!     I know what you mean about the money, when Mr P advised a fresh cycle instead of FET that was my main concern. But like Sam says me and dh think we have to do everything that we need to do to get this to work and if its a bit of debt then so be it.  The good think about the credit cards is you can switch the balance to another 0% card when the interest free period runs out.   We're also using a lot of our overdraft and trying to pull it back by any means...we're cancelling gym memberships, cheap food shops (aldi I have been recently), less nights out etc etc.  Good idea to see if your GP will do your BT's for you though 

Sarah - the steroids aren't great but bearable but everyone seems to respond differently, there are s/e but not everyone gets them.  I just had insomnia for about 5 days but it did ease off (I found that the hardest part) and hunger, needing to eat every 2-3 hours else I felt sickly but if I just munched on stuff and ate before bed like a piece of toast, that kept me going.  I'll be here to help you during your tx hun     Can't see the hotel as in work and it wont let me see it!

right back to it! see you all soon xxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Just got back from London and have thrown a pizza in the oven   had a couple of dizzy spells today, hope they are good signs   and nothing else (cant be hunger as i was eating all day long)

Flower - enjoy your time off work!!! and chill out as best you can 

Yvonne - you have all my sympethy with SS situation   they really do know how to play you.  Is your next scan when you can be told the sex?  or are you going to wait for a surprise

Iccle One - hope your able to get the tx you need, who ever its from       

Sam & Sarah - all this talk of hols in the sun is getting me envious    Sam - hope your doggy is doing ok

George x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flower the steroids sound like good practise for the 1st trimester  

Sorry Iccle one I sounded really bossy, but you can't live your life in the limbo St Mary's are subjecting you to  

Yvonne, we went to abersoch for the week when Tilly was 6 weeks old, the car was filled to the roof  ( we still had to leave the bath behind, fortunately she was small enough to fit in the sink   and we have a a big estate so you won't feel like driving all the way to France   and will have too much to fly with but you won't care you'll be too happy to worry about missing a holiday   Don't blame you for wanting to keep SS away- sounds like he needs a firm hand, but can't help but feel sorry for him,    You must be excited for Monday  

George, they can't tell the sex until after 16 weeks...

Fred is fine thanks, he was a bit dopey yesterday but is happy enough today.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Not at all Sam - I don't really get to talk to anyone about this except you guys and DH, it's nice to get honest opinions from people that have a clue!
My sister tries but she has so much going on in her life and she's a bit of a chatterbox so it's hard to get a word in!
My elderly aunt (who brought us up) says I should just save myself the heartache and adopt (means well bless her)
My mum says she has a friend that would surrogate for us  
Not hard to see how things can get on top of me hey?!
I just keep telling myself they mean well
I bet your mum is looking forward to see Tilly isn't she? She's gonna be spoiled rotten  

Yvonne I completely agree with you and think you are well within your rights to say you dont want ss at your house if he behaves that badly Yvonne! It must be really hard to refrain from parenting him how you think it should be done.

And yes Flower  - that has been doing my head in with St Mary's too, Care said that that I could have tests for immune issues but the drugs wouldn't do any harm if I didn't need them, 1 treatment with aspirin and clexane later and I got pregnant! St Mary's flat out refused though to prescribe it though  

As for cutting back, well we spend an average of £70 a week on the diet and that's before the extra's on top (tofu, chicken etc) I'm going to come off the diet this week that will help, and yes Aldi looks more inviting every week!
I have also found some stuff online that says if you have a seriously reduced calorific intake it affects fertility, which makes sense really if you think about it. A genetic trend towards not breeding in times of severe food scarcity certainly pays in evolutionary terms - who knows it could be why my results have been so skewed in such a short space of time.

Only a couple more days til OTD now isn't it George? 

Swinny, I asked Care last month if they would accept me for a share cycle again and they said they would (all depends on FSH of course!) I have been putting off getting tested with them again though incase it came back as bad as the NHS result and TBH I think I should just bite the bullet and go on my own, hell if I can still produce 14 or so eggs I should be able to get a frostie or two too! Especially if they are freezing all grade 2's now - they did that for you didn't they George?


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I love London Sarah - can only cope with it for a couple of days at a time though    Did you have a shopping splurge?  Fingers crossed the dizziness is a good sign    You're doing well keeping yourself distracted.

We are going to find out the sex at the 20 week scan - I don't think I could bear waiting until the end, I'm far too nosy  

Glad Fred is okay  

Iccle, you go for it with Care and go and get yourself that blood test!  I never thought of the diet - maybe it has contributed to the results you're getting.  It makes sense when you think about it.

Part of me feels sorry for SS - there's no denying that when parents split up it affects the children.  But on the other hand, he's had that excuse made for his behaviour by everyone for years and although the split was because the ex had numerous affairs, it was actually a pretty amicable split and SS knows nothing of the fact that originally DH was having full custody or even why his mum and dad split up (unless the ex has told him but I can't see that somehow).  From what I can gather from other people on DH's side of the family, he had problems with his behaviour from being about 1 so it's not like the bad behaviour started when they split up and let's face it, there are millions of kids out there (me and my sis included) whose parents split and yes, they do misbehave for a while because of the feelings of insecurity and disruption to their lives, but they don't all carry on the way he does.  There's a lot of influence from the ex's side of the family - a lot of them have been in and out of prison and involved in who knows what so other than DH's and my family, he's never really had any "good" influences but even the ex admits that her brothers never behaved towards other members of the family the way he thinks he can treat people.  Over the years we've tried everything from constantly being on his back and grounding him for the slightest misbehaviour to taking a step back and trying to give him more responsibility to even altering his diet to cut out e-numbers and stuff.  Nothing works and we've had issues (which are mortifying to admit to) where he set fire to the stables where he lives, him and another boy killed some baby chicks by throwing them at a wall - horrifying stuff.  That was a couple of years ago now and we've not had anything that bad since (everyone practically disowned him after those incidents which I think really terrified him for a while) but it worries me because he's at such an impressionable age where he could go one way or another and there's absolutely nothing anyone can do about which path he chooses to take.  You can't keep him in the house and stop him going out forever but I'm just not sure he'll make the right decisions for himself.  Growing up on a council estate myself, I saw so many of my friends get into drugs and other stuff and there's not many that come out the other side - it tends to be a lifelong pattern and to be honest, the thought of him going the wrong way breaks my heart but what can I do?


----------



## kat73 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi All........

Thought it was about time I got back on here...... been a bit of a roller-coaster ride but went for scan today finally and have got 14 follies...... 2nd scan Friday and looking as though in for EC Mon/Tues.

Sorry I haven't had time to catch up with you but hoping you are all very well. 

Lots of love to you all as always.... Kat  xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Good luck Kat, that's a really decent number of follies.  Fingers crossed you'll get frosties as well


----------



## kat73 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Yvonne......... hope you are well. xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm good thanks - think the sicky bit is finally passing thank god!  Still feel like I could drop off to sleep at any time during the day though    

Have you got any time off after ec/et?  I had a week then went back to work - we had a weekend away because it was our wedding anniversary which was a really nice distraction to counting down the days to test day.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good luck Kat thats really good news 

George welcome back   not long now  

sam, love Tilly's pic   She is gorgeous

Iccle 

hello everyone!  got my drugs invoice and full protocol now off mr P, gonna ring and pay for it tomorrow and get them delivered whilst off work. going to try and book a needle teach also as its over a year and i think me and dh need a recap  
off to bed now, AF backache killing me  
xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

omg Yvonne, SS sounds like he has real problems  !!

Kat,     wow you aren't far behind George

Iccle, I didn't realise CARE had said they would do another ES, great news- just bite the bullet and do it. Did you start taking DHEA by the way, if so could that be messing with your FSH?

Flower, excitng for you now

George, 2 days to go....


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

Iccle I really hope that you get sorted out soon   I tend to agree with Sam, at least with Care they tailor your treatment to suit you, and St Marys don't seem to be getting anywhere. After all the money from your diet should hopefully cover the credit card cost. Or perhaps they will let you share again xx

Yvonne, you must be excited for your next scan on Monday!! The tiredness should soon start to disappear   Then soon the discomfort of elbows and feet in your ribs will start  

Sam, is California where your parents live? They will be so excited to see you and Tilly. Have you been on the Tv yet? Is it Open House you filmed for? I keep watching but don't think I have seen you yet?

Flower, hope you AF pains are easing now   

Swinny, your hols look fab! Wish I could squeeze in your case  

George, have you done an early test yet or have you been good and resisted?

Kat, 14 follies is really good, you must be so pleased and excited for next week  

Well I have started my AF eventually, 5 days late that has never happened before so have been a fed up of waiting this week! I have told Care and they are sending my protocol and drug invoice so I can start on my next period.
I'm not sure what happens on a short protocol, do you start on day 1 or have scan and bloods first then start??

I also asked whether my recipient had managed to get a BFP, but she said it wasn't on the computer yet, thought they should know by now as it was at the beginning of August? I just hope they did I will be really disappointed if they were unsuccessful.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Morning all!

Finally got round to seeing my GP about my back  - very relieved to know I haven't been my usual clumsy self and unknowingly injured myself    She was muttering about something with a very long name that sounded a bit like sarcophagus   then explained it was the hormones affecting the links between my spine, pelvis and hips.  Simply put (when I could understand what on earth she was going on about!) it's basically the fluid surrounding the discs between my spine at the very bottom have become swollen affecting the nerve (hence the pins and needles in one side of my bum   ) so she's referred me to physio and I should hear from them in the next couple of days.  I asked if the utrogestan could be contributing as nearing 12 weeks, there must be quite high doses of progesterone floating round and she said it could be.  Thankfully I finish it next Tuesday - hooray, no more mess!!  So hopefully that will help calm it down as well.

Flower, that's great news, things are really moving along now. 

LL, there's not many occasions where we can say we're pleased AF has arrived but your is one of them    Can't answer about SP but I'm sure someone will be along soon to let you know.  Who did you ask about your recip, was it the es coordinator?  We're going to find out and will probably ask next week once we're over the 12 week hurdle. 

Hello everyone else!

Yvonne x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi Yvonne, glad you saw the GP, is that SPD thingy that pg women get, Kerry got it when she was pg with Bobbie?

LL, we really are close to each other.   I've phoned and paid for my drugs this morning, delivery tomorrow and booked another needle teach for next weds just to recap me and dh as its over a year.   I start my cycloprognova friday for 21 days then AF should come within the following 7 days and thats me off.  i am doing sp also.  On my previous 2 IVF's I stated stims on CD2 at night then started scans and BT's from CD8 onwards, usually every other day.  However, on this one I have to attend for a scan and BT on CD1, just because I'm being more closely monitored this time and he wants to make sure i havent developed any more cysts.  if you are doing the "standard" sp you probably wont need to go until your monitoring scan around CD8.  If i can help with anything else give me a shout

 everyone else xxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh poor you Yvonne, I didn't realise you were suffering with your back   Hope stopping to pessaries and the physio do the trick   Yes I asked the es coordinator, I am eager to know so I will ask again when I go in next time. 

Thanks for the info Flower, looks like we will be off together, it will be nice to have a friend to share the 2ww with


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

It's not spd (thankfully as that sounds like it be really painful!!), she went into a whole complicated explanation which kinda lost me    I think the gist of is that as everything's starting to move it's causing some inflammation but instead of settling back down the extra hormones are keeping the inflammation going (I think that's what she meant anyway   ).  She was pretty hopeful that the physio would do the trick.  

That'll be really nice for you both to be so close together - this site is such a godsend for finding like minded people isn't it?  So many potential bfp's coming up - I'm so excited for you all


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

I totally agree Yvonne, FF is such a huge support, with so many lovely people


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yvonne, it's the Relaxin that causes the back ache (I had sciatica). My referral to the physio took several WEEKS to come through by which point I was only 2 weeks away from EDD so I didn't bother, hope you have more luck   the physio does a bit at the antenatal class which is helpful. 

Yep LL my parents do live in California so it's a 2nd home for me   WE haven't been on yet maybe next week 

Found out another one of my mums and baby group was treated at CARE at the same time as me, that makes 4 of us (out of 13) !!!! She had 3 goes  so 3rd time lucky- it was the clexane and aspirin that worked for her.

must go, tilly calls...


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey sam hope i'm as lucky as your friend...third time lucky and i'm on Clexane and aspirin  

drugs coming tomorrow, even though its the 3rd time bet i still  when i open the box!! xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies

hope you are all well

Flower - how exciting that your underway   

LL - i did the SP, i phoned the clinic on day1 then started on the jabs on day2, i started the second jabs on day7, which was the day i had my 1st scan - good luck x 

Yvonne - hope your back is better soon   nothing worse than back ache.

Hi Sam, Sarah, Kat and everyone else!!!

Can i ask when does your trigger shot come out of your system

George x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

George I think it takes 10 days to leave your system... you've not cheated have you and done an early test...


Flower, you will be   3rd time lucky that is


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

yes, do you think it would be accurate?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't know, that's the problem with testing early     Minxy is the expert not sure if she is still the moderator on this board.

I really hope it is a genuine BFP      but please don't get your hopes up just yet, it is very early (sorry to be a killjoy   )


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm trying not to get over excited, but bought the tests today and did one when i got home - very noughty   today is 14 days from EC - will be testing again in the morning


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I think 14 days from EC is what some clinics set as OTD, so it could very well be a genuine  BFP  . Sending you a cautious congratulations    

Do another one in the morning and let us know


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

oooo oooo ooooo George!!!  I tested 14 days from ec and got my bfp. OTD should have been 2 days later.  Waaaaaaayyyyyyheeeeeeeyyyyyy!!!!  Sounds like a   to me hunny pie!!!!  The trigger does take 10 days approx (I read Minxy's thread) - your body disperses it at 50 units a day. wooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Forgot to add, I tested nearly every day from my bfp cos I didn't believe it at first    Then I tested a couple of time again in the run up to my 6 wk scan


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee let it a ... to scared to write it


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean - I was the same    From what I gather, most clinics give you an otd of 14 days from ec (including some of the other care clinics) but manchester are a little more cautious in case it's a chemical pg.  How strong was the line.  Did you test this morning with first wee or later on in the day?


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

I did the test when i got home from work - i could resist no longer   the line was lighter than the other line but defo there.  I didn't expect it to work tonight - but i bought a pack of three and will be doing it agin in the morning.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I would say that's definitely a bfp if it's not even first morning wee!  Massive congrats to you.  Make sure you take it easy (and enjoy the top of the world feeling before the sickness kicks in   ) xxxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Don't want to put a downer on it but I would say that you can't be sure for another couple of days hon - it could be still the last bits of the HCG trigger shot rather than the first bits of the natural HCG. This is really the cusp day, I tested every day on all three attempts and day 10 post transfer for me all showed a faint line. By Saturday you'll have a definite either way and I really hope that line gets darker!!

Ooh I hope it's right  

Sam - Care said they would accept me for a share again but I didn't mention about the results from St Mary's. TBH even if my FSH was within the acceptable range for them I'm not sure now if I want to give up half my eggs for a fourth time   . 
I haven't started the DHEA yet, I'm still waiting for it to be delivered.

You know Yvonne, my BF's partner is an Orthotist and he mentioned a while back that there is a hormone released in pregnancy that relaxes the ligaments in your body (ready to help your pelvis spread   ) and it can give you flat feet and back ache - he said he'll sort me out some free inserts for my shoes to help when the treatment works  

I'm now weaning off the diet too - I've lost a little over 3 st and am back to a size 10   - celebrated with a bit of my special choccies tonight


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Done another test this morning and the lines a bit darker   please be true...


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Ooooooohhhhhhh 

[fly] [/fly]


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oooooooooh George how exciting!!!!!  are you 15 days past EC now?  

iccle - well done on the weight loss thats amazing!!! I havent been a size 10 since school 

drugs arrived this morning girls, it feels very real now!!!  It looks like the clexane ones are ready filled so no mixing than goodness! will have had enough by the time i start on them! 

xxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news George  , when is OTD?

Wow SIZE 10 Iccle One, good for you   I understand about preferring not to do another E/S but i'd still go back to CARE if St Mary's don't sort their act out next AF....

Exciting Flower


----------



## kat73 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

Good news..... my EC is Monday!!!!  Yay..... scan went well.  

George......... so hoping its definitely a   I really am!

Yvonne..... glad you are feeling much better.  I have a couple of days that I can take after ET so will be taking it easy.

Sam........ hope you are well hun.

Flower........ 3rd time lucky.....  

Iccle......... hope you are ok too hun.

Am in work so will have to shoot off.  But will catch up with you again soon.  Thank you so much for all the positive thoughts though...... you are all stars.

Take care,

K. xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't usually post here but lurk at times cos my sister was with Manchester Care and they were fabulous!

Iccleone….

I saw you had posted on the poor responder thread when you got your FSH from St. Mary's and see you are now all worried about your AMH.  Please, please don't let  these results get to you and don't rule out going back to Care for egg sharing cos chances are you'll respond very well, just as you have done before!  

With AMH - this is still a pretty new test and lots of clinics don't test for it since feel they don't have enough data on it to advise properly.  This is reflected in the fact that there are conflicting scales out there in relation to what is deemed "normal".  9.7 pmol/l really isn't that low - don't obsess about the scale which tells you that 26-48 or thereabouts is optimum - most places don't go by that now.  Even if they do, chances are you were still in what they regard as technically "low" at the time your were cranking out your bumper crops of eggs, which just goes to show that in you case it's not a great indicator.  You may be naturally low when it comes to AMH in the same way some people are naturally taller or shorter than others.

With your FSH, I expect you'll find it was just a blip (and still not a bad blip at that) and that you'll be back down again before you know it.  Same goes for antral follicle count.  These two fluctuate and are pretty sensitive to external things. 

The fact remains that your track record speaks much louder than any of these test results - you are a VERY GOOD RESPONDER!  That will not collapse in a matter of months!  I really think that you'll find you get a decent antral follicle count and get your NHS go.  The most likely thing you have to be concerned about is that the'll obsess too much about your FSH "blip" and overstim you!

I know it's easy to get hung up on hormone levels but I hate to see someone who has done so brilliantly in terms of response get all worried about things.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Kat way to go   Good luck for lots of eggs on monday and lots of little embies for et on wednesday  

Iccle one with what little jenny has said in mind st marys do know that you had ohss last time do they?? 

apologies for all the lowercase i am feeding tilly with one hand


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Great news Kat - well done!

Thanks for taking the trouble to come on and write an essay to ease my mind Jenny! TBH I had decided that I was doomed as I was having an early menopause and there was no hope - might still take a while to completely dispell that mind!
You have given me food for thought though - and no Sam, they don't know about the OHSS - that was attached to the cycle I was keeping quiet (I haven't even handed the form the hospital give you to my doctor yet   ), I might mention it though and pretend that it was on a cycle they know about.

It's all if 's and but's til I get my next check though - and I am seriously considering getting an independant FSH and follie check just to see how that comes in.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Iccleone - it is EXTREMELY unlikely you are having an early menopause!!  As I said, I am most worried that St. Mary's will be too focussed on an unrepresentative month and overstim you.  Please, please try not to worry so much - maybe an independent follicel count and FSH test would be a good idea just to ease your mind.


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

Just a quick in and out to say hope your positive line is darker than dark today!!    

Off out now to watch both boys play football, followed by the afternoon at my mums, then we are going to Blackpool to see the lights tonight!

Have a good day everyone xxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

The second line is nearly as dark as the first one now   

Iccle One - hope you can get all your tests sorted so you get the right tx   well done on your weight loss, its not easy!

Kat - good luck for EC and ET this week, make sure you put your feet up x x 

Yvonne - my lunch tasted off yesterday, and have lost my appitite a bit which is not like me at all! how you doing?

Flower - are you waitng for next AF now to start your tx?

LL - enjoy your day - are you getting chippy on the front?

Sam -   just tring to work out your feeding/typing at the same time   

George x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

George, it's sounding really positive for you   , has it sunk in yet? I bet you can't wait to call CARE   believe me you get used to doing things 1 handed, as you'll find out in about 9 months time  

LL have a nice day...

I've only got just over a month before I start back at work   I am dreading leaving my little princess   So trying not to think about it too much..

Enjoy the sun everyone 

Sam


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Just called them - 1st scan booked in for the 13th!!! the nurse was lovely - are you going back full time?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Exciting, big congratulations  to you and DH    

I'm going back 3 days a week, which is OK, I just wish i was going back in January and not November, but even though I have worked for the same company for nearly 7 years I was self-employed until January so not entitled to the full 9 months mat leave


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yay, told you the nurse wouldn't mind - I think they expect us to test early  

Sam, everyone's entitled to a year off regardless of length of service.  Can you not claim maternity allowance from job centre plus?  If you've worked in the run up to giving birth and your employer can't pay you smp you should be entitled to MA (paid at same rate) which is also for 39 weeks?  That's completely pants if you can't get it!  It's not even meant to be means tested so every woman should be entitled to it.  Big hugs about going back to work though - the thought of it even now terrifies me even though I know my lo will only be in nursery 1 day and with DH the rest of the time apart from 1 afternoon with my mum (hopefully, if she says yes   )

Kat, good luck for the trigger shot and ec xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just a quick one from me, wanted to check in on George -  yayyyyy!!!  HUGE CONGRATULATIONS    Thats brilliant news!! enjoy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for that Yvonne, I am claiming MA but I thought it was only for 26 weeks!!! So I am going to check now. Work told me that if I don't go back within 26 weeks they are not obligated to offer me my old job back? is that right?

How useful having our own HR consultant    Wow didn't even think to ask you thanks so much


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

HI Sam,

I'm pretty sure MA is for the same length of time as SMP (which changed from 26 to 39 weeks in April this year and Tilly was born in May so there's no reason why you shouldn't qualify).  If you're going back less hours i.e. have requested flexible working after additional maternity leave they aren't obligated to offer you the same job but they do have to offer you something of similar standing i.e. they can't change your salary and terms and conditions (obviously salary is pro-rata if you go back p/t).  

It all changes from October this year though (yet again   ).  There won't be any distinction between ordinary and additional maternity leave so you accrue all your other contractual rights such as holiday etc. (if they offer more than the statutory minimum) throughout AML as well.  At the minute you get contractual for OML i.e. 25 days + bank hols (bank hols only if written into your contract) on a pro rata scale then you accrue at statutory (24 days per year) for AML.  It also means anyone with company mobile phones/cars etc. get to keep them throughout AML as well.

They were meant to be extending SMP from April 2009 to 52 weeks but the bloody stupid government   have put it back to April 2010    Means me and George will miss out - hence why I will be going back after 9 months, can't afford 3 months on nothing at all  

If they deny you your old job and offer something lower paid etc. they need to have a very strong business reason for doing that - most companies don't bother and just work around the lady because it's not often a company wins a sex discrimination claim.  We tried to refuse someone about 3 years ago and ended up having to pay out via a compromise agreement because unfortunately, their were other ladies doing similar hours in much higher jobs so they couldn't justify the refusal when the lady refused to come back on the hours/salary/terms that were counter-offered to her request and threatened to take us to court.  Any solicitor will advise a company to either back down (if it's still fairly amicable) or pay out if it's not.

Anything else I can help with just ask 

Yvonne xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Just popped on for some news from George and I am so chuffed to see that it's a             well done Missy that's lovely news. Take good care of yourself now and you and hubby celebrate xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Iccle - Well done you on the diet that's amazing. I am desperately trying to lose a stone before our next tx. Everytime we cycle I bump on a load of weight. Have you thought anymore about going back to CARE?? Why don't you get your FSH tested at the GP before you go back to CARE.

Samper - Hope Fred is ok xx

Flower - Thanks honey I will really appreciate your help when we go for FET. Just got my protocol through the post this morning and it looks like I'm on the same drugs that they've had you on honey xx

Kat - Brilliant news on those follies. Fingers crossed for you for EC on Monday.

Yvonne - Don't you be getting stressed about SS, you need to think about fudge xx

Just off out for a walk now up Holcombe Hill whilst the sun has got his hat on. Exciting life hey!!


Love to you all
Sarah xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yvonne, you are a star!!! Just checked my MA entitlement and you are right!! I get it until 25/01/09   and that is really useful info about the job. At what point does OML become AML is it after 26 weeks??

The only thing I am worried about now is Tilly losing her place at Beech Hall   I am going to speak to my boss and beech hall this week. I think it will do Tilly good to go to nursery, I just think 6 months is too young to go from 8am-6pm!! 

I was a real workaholic before Tilly, now I have NO interest at all    

Thanks so much Yvonne, so glad I posted earlier  

Hi Sarah, Fred is fine thanks, when are you starting again?


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sam - thats fantastic news!!!!

Yvonne - your sooooo well informed


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

You're welcome, glad I could help!  OML because AML after 26 weeks.  I'm sure Beech Hall will be fine - Rach has only just booked Ruby in for November    Have you actually given work written notice that you will be back in November?  If not, they're not allowed to assume you'll return before your 52 weeks anyway and even if you have told them you're returning in Nov, you're allowed to change your mind xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

No, not given work anything in writing yet. I have asked my manager what the formal protocol is for discussing my return but he hasn't got back to me as yet, so I'll call him...

Is Ruby starting in November or January?? I'm just worried that they won't keep those 3 days free for 3 months   So she'll end up losing her place, but i can only ask.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

She's starting in Jan - Rach's mum is having her from mid-Nov to after xmas, so I'm sure they'll keep the days free for you.  Prob best writing to your boss telling him when you want to return and how many days/hours etc. that way they have to respond to your request within 28 days xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

OMG Yvonne I was dreading going back in Nov, you have made my weekend   I am going to draft an e-mail to my manager today. 

I am really P**sed off with them actually, HR and the company maternity policy both led me to believe I was only entitled to 26 weeks!! We aren't just a tiny company, we are part of the largest auction company in the UK!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I know who you mean - I went for an interview there once (many moons ago   )  It probably was 26 weeks SMP when you started mat leave but they should have known about the legislation changing from 5th April.  HR must be signed up to various newsletters and such like to keep their policies up to date.  I update ours every April and October - that's when new legislation is released but you usually get months of warning about major changes so they should have informed you.  Do you think they were trying to pull a fast one on you to get you to return earlier?

I'm glad I could help and you've got an extra couple of months home with Tilly  

Sarah hope you enjoyed your walk yesterday - it was certainly the weather for it.

Yvonne xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi all

Hope everyone's ok, 
Congratulations George on your  

not read back much but wanted to let you know I had my lap on Friday and have got my follow up on Tuesday afternoon but have been told that adhesions have been found that will require more surgery, i'll update you when i've seen Mr Pickersgill on Tuesday.
I feel like i've done 10 rounds with Tyson and i'm aching like mad.

speak soon
Love Em X


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Em,

Lovely to hear from you.  Hopefully the soreness won't last too long.  Put your feet up and take care of yourself.  Good luck for Tuesday  

Yvonne xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya ladies

Well as predicted last night’s farewell meal for SIL, BIL and my nieces and nephew was a very emotional evening. We all got very, very drunk and so a fair few tears were spilled. We are having all three of them next weekend for the whole weekend so I am going to make the most of all the cuddles I can get while they’re still on this side of the world. They fly out on the 15th and they’re staying at the Raddisson at the airport the night before so we’re going over to say our goodbyes and have a meal with them the night before they go. Nobody is allowed to go to wave them off at the airport which is probably no bad thing really as it’ll be hard enough for them to get on that plane.

Samper – Probably going to be early January for FET straight after our hols I think.

Yvonne  

Iccle -  

Kat - Good luck for tomorrow  

Flower – Got my protocol in the post yesterday and I’m on the same as you, Clexane, Aspirin and Dexamethesone. Bring it on!!!

Em – Hope you’re feeling a bit better honey. I am waiting to see whether I have to have more surgery for my endo. Got my follow up at Spire Manchester on Wednesday so I should find out then. Good luck for Tuesday sweetie xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Awwww, I would be devastated if my sis took my nieces and nephew to live in another country.  At least you'll have a lovely weekend with them before they go.  And look on the bright side - cheap holidays when you go to visit  

Are you going to use your frosties next time or have another fresh cycle? xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Small world Yvonne, Portfolio? The woman they offered the job too originally accepted it then never turned up   We ended up with another woman who is sh1t hot but quickly got promoted to group level, so the woman who is doing it now is really nice but has no experience or qualifications. So i think it was a mixture of inexperience and management trying to pull a fast one...!!!!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

That's the one    That's awful though, not turning up on the day    You never know when you might see the job of your dreams at a company you've messed around!  Rare I know but it could happen!  There's quite a lot of people there isn't there to have someone with no experience?  I'm only part qualified at the mo but with only 50 people to look after it's pretty easy to keep up - although with the number of people they've got rid of lately, it's been a pretty steep learning curve at times


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

It is a small world  

I sent an e-mail to my manager last night which he has read but not responded yet. He'll want to speak to HR first, I guess.

enjoy your scan and booking appointment today, photos please


----------



## kat73 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi......  Just thought I would pop on before I fall asleep!!!  We have 10 eggs from EC this morning!!  Yay.  ET is Wednesday!.....    

George....... really am delighted for you hun!!     Thats brilliant news!!!!

Iccle.... well done on the weight hun!    Wow!

Sarah....... thanks for the positive thoughts....... Hope everything is well with you.  

Em..... rest up hun..... had 3 laps myself and know how crap it is!  Good luck for Tues  

Flower......    

Yvonne..... mine of information!!!  Hope you are well hun.  

For anyone else I have missed....... hi  

Kat. xxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Cant stop I've got school run, just wanted to say well done Kat! You must be pleased!   Get a good rest today and good luck for Wednesday  

Hi to all xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

great news Kat, well done, rest up and good luck for the call tomorrow


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Kat, that's great news, one more hurdle crossed off the list.  Fingers crossed for the phone call tomorrow   

Sam, forgot to say, my scan is Weds now (brain like a sieve   )  When I read the letter properly my booking in and scan were different days which was a nightmare for Ady's rota as he gets his shifts a week in advance.  Somehow he managed to sweet talk them into moving my scan to Weds just before my booking in appt.  The lady he spoke to said she was going to bribe the sonographer with choccie biccies as technically, it'll still be his lunch break at 1:45 apparently    Then I see the midwife at 2:30 for my booking in appt.  Think I'm going to ask them to hurry my physio appt along as well - I woke up in agony at 3 this morning with my back which then gave me a headache as well    The only way I was comfy was on my knees leaning over the bed stretching my back out.  Think I was very naive and stupidly thought that by some miracle after the IVF drugs I would breeze through pg and avoid all the nasty niggles everyone else gets    I have to play it down a bit with DH though as he either goes into a flap and starts panicing and threatening to drag me off to the doctors or wanders off sniggering to himself, never mind love, only 6 months to go    

George, how you feeling hun?  Has it sunk in yet?  How many tests have you done now?  

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way......http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=158567.0


----------

